# هنا توضع التجارب الشخصية فى استخراج الهيدروجين واستخدامه.. ارجو التثبيت



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (9 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اسمحولى ان اقترح عليكم ان تضعو تجاربكم الشخصية فى كيفية استخراج الطاقة البديله مثل الهيدروجين وفى اى شيء استخدمتها فى تسيير سيارة او دراجة نارية او اى شيء ما شابه ذلك
اكتبو عن تجاربكم لكى يستفيد الجميع لعله يطور عليها ولا تنسى ان " الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم قالفى حديث ما معناه " الدال على الخير كفاعله "
وعليه ان ينتظر الاجر والثواب من الله فالله ارحم الراحمين ولعل تجربتك التى يستفد منها تكون بمثابه الصدقة الجارية فاكتبوا تجاربكم واشرحوها بالتفصيل ولو امكن صور او فيديو للتجربه حتى لو كانت تجربه فاشله اكتبها لنستخلص منها العبروانتظروا الاسفسارات والمداخلات عليها ​


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (9 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
بسم الله ابدا فى شرح تجربتى لانتاج الهيدروجين 
اولا المواد المستخدمه
قمت باحضار حوالى ثمن كيلو من مادة الصودا الكاويه احضرتها من عند العطاروثانيا احضرت حوالى ثمن كيلو من مادة عجينة الالمونيوم احضرتها من عند بائع الحدايد والبويات ثم احضرت اناء به ماء
ثانيا الادوات المستخدمه فى التجربة
زجاجة كولا البلاستيكية سعت واحد لتر تقريبا 
خرطوم بلاستكى طوله متر واحد احضرته من عند بائع لقطع غيار السيارات تقريبا او اكسسوارات السيارت شيء من هذا القبيل يعنى
برطمان زجاج سعت لعمل لفلترة الغاز
_التجربه_
قمت بثقب غطاء زجاجة الكولا بقطر يسمح لى بوضع خرطوم نقل الغازووضعت به حوالى متر الا ربع خرطوم ثم ثقبت غطاء الزجاجة الاخرى مرتين لوضع الخرطوم الاول من الزجاجة الاولى والثقب الثانى لنقل الغاز خارج تلك الزجاجة وقد وضعت فى نهايته مسورة نحاس صغيرة لاقم بعمل شعله نار من خلاله 
قمت بسد اى فتحة يمكن من خلالها ان يخرج الغاز بخلاف الفتحات التى حددتها انا بلحام امير
_كيفية العمل_ 
قمت بوضع عجينة الالمونيوم فى زجاجة الكولا وبعدها قمت باضافه مادة الصودا الكاوية ثم قمت باضافه تقريبا كوب ماء على الخليط 
وقبل ان اغطها فوجئت بتفاعل شديد نتج عنه تصاعد غازات كثيرة الى حد ما وذاب الاناء دون ان اتمكن من تجميع الغاز او استخدامه
_الخلاصة والعبرة_
اولا كنت استخدم يدى دون عازل فى حمل تعبئه المواد مما اصاب يدى ببعض السعات الخفيفة والى قمت على الفور بغسلها بالماء من اول ما شعرت بذلك 
الاناء الذى استخدمته لوضع المواد داخل بلاستكى وقد ذاب نتيجة الحرارة الشديدة وينصح بان يكون التجربة فى اناء حديدى صمم لذلك او زجاجى يتحمل الحرارة مع اخذ الحيطة والحذر
----------------------
قمت بالتصوير لكن الكميرا التى استخدمتها كنت تقريبا بها شوية تكنولوجيا ولا ادرى ان كانت قد صوره ام لا لانى مبعرفلهاش ولكن انا ححاول اتاكد من ذلك وفى حالة ما الذى صورتة بالفيديو قد سجل سارسلها اليكم ان شاء الله 
واخيرا اقول لكم نريد نضع ايدينا فى ايدى بعضونتبادل الخبرات كى نصل الى افضل نتيجة فى ذلك الموضوع 
والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته​


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (9 أغسطس 2008)

مشاركة طيبة واقتراح جيد

أتمنى من الجميع التفاعل ،،،،،،،،،،، الموضوع مثبت


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (9 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ماهرنت (12 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
هذه أول تجربا لي وعندي بعض المشاكل
1: كيف أربط الأواح ببعضها 
2: ترتفع حرار الماء كثيرا لماذا 
مع العلم أن مصدر هو بطري سيارة
"اسف على الأخطاء في الكتاب"
مع الشكر


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (12 أغسطس 2008)

اخى ادخل على مشاركات مبتدى لونكس تجد الاجابه ولكن ساجاوب قدر اجتهادى
خلى الالواح موج سالب موجب سالب وهكذا المهم تدا بوجب وتنتهى بموجبوضع بينهم فواصل لا تز عن 2 ملى والله اعلم


----------



## استاذ القانون (13 أغسطس 2008)

عند استخدام دائرة( ستانلي ماير)وجدت أن هناك علاقة بين التردد والمسافة بين ألأنابيب أو ألألواح, 
.1-لذلك يجب أن تكون المسافة متساوية من كل الجهات ولجميع ألألواح 
لم اتمكن من جمع كمية كبيرة من الغاز لأن الالواح كانت رقيقة ولينة فلم تتوحد المسافات فيما بينها
2- يفضل وضع ألألواح بشكل عمودي لتمكين الغاز من الصعود الى ألأعلى بسهولة
3- استخدمت ماء الحنفية , ومع ذلك كان التيار الكهربائي عال , فهو بألامبير وليس بألملي امبير كما يقول ستانلي ماير, علماً أن ستانلي ماير قد استخدم ربط التوازي بين ألأنابيب, وهذا مافعلته بأستخدام ألألواح.
مع تحياتي لكل مجتهد


----------



## المصابيح (13 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك على التجربة ولكن لدي ملاحظات عليها عند القيام بهانه التجربة
1-وضع الماء في الناء
2-وضع الصودا الكاوية
3-اضافة عجينة الألمنيوم
وهذا لتفادي انبعاث الغازات


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (13 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اخى المصابيح فى حاله وضع الماء ثم الصودا ثم العجينه الالمنيوم فلن اتمكن من شيء لان الغازات كانت ستنبعث بمجرد وضع الصودا ولن اتمكن من وضع الامنيوم وخاصة وان فوهة اتلزجاجة ضيقة وكنت اضع البدرة قطعه قطعه


----------



## gasem333 (13 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله جهودكم اخواني والى الامام انا عملت تجربة انتاج الهيدروجين من الالمنيوم وهيدروكسيد الصوديوم كاتالي :
1- احضرت زجاجة بلاستيكيه للكولا فارغه
2-اضفت الماء المخلوط مع هيدروكسيد الصوديوم 
3- اضفت قطع من الالمنيوم (علب مشروبات غازيه) وقطع من القصدير وهو المنيوم كالور
4- اغلقت الزجاجة ببالون 

الملاحظات :
1- حدوث التفاعل وخروج فقاعات الهيدروجين الى الاعلى 
2- ارتفاع درجة حرارة المحلول في الزجاجة مما جعل الزجاجه البلاستيكيه تتمدد بعض الشي ء
3- انتفاخ البالون بسبب تجمع غاز الهيدروجين 
4- التفاعل يستمر لعدة ايام 
5- ازلت البالون واغلقت الانبوبه البلاستيكية بغطائها 
6- بعد
عدة ساعات وجدت النبوبة البلاستيكيه منفجره 
وهذا ما عملته حسب امكاناتي المحدوده
وبعد هذه التجربه وضعت تصميم لجهاز مبني على مبدأ هذه التجربه حيث يتم التحكم بتفاعل هيدروكسيد الصوديوم مع الالمنيوم بطريقة علمية حيث يتم بدىء و وقف التفاعل اراديا حسب الحاجه 
المشاكل التي اعترضتني :
1- تنفيذ هذا التصميم وخروجه الى حيز التنفيذ : حيث اطلب من الاخوان الي عندهم مقدره ان يساعدوني في تنفيذ هذا التصميم بالمعلومه او الارشاد اين اذهب الى المخرطه ولا الى مصنح حداده .....الخ 
2- مشكلة التخزين للهيدروجين هل تخزين الهيدروجين(وليس الهيدروكسي) آ من ولا فيه خطوره وممكن اخزنه في جرة غاز عاديه او في برميل 
3- انوي استخدامه كغاز للطبخ ما هي التعديلات التي سنغيرها على الموقد حتى يمكن ان يتحمل الهيدروجين الذي يحتوي حراره اكثر من البنزين بثلاث مرات 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (14 أغسطس 2008)

يا اخى بارك الله فيك 
بدايه ان شاء الله موفقه ويارب تطورها
اخى جرب التجربة الاولى لى وانظر النتيجة فلنتنتظر نتيجة التفاعل الا ثوانى 
جرب فى اى وعاء غير بلاستكى وربنا يوفقك ول تقدر تصور لينا اى تجارب ليك ياريت 
يا اخى انت سالت عدة اساله ولكن اخى مش هقدر انا اجولك عليها ان لسة مبتدا زيك


----------



## استاذ القانون (14 أغسطس 2008)

أخوتي ألأعزاء
اذا كان احد الاخوة قد فجر الماء بطريقة البلازما(تسليط جهد عال على شمعة القدح للسيارة)
حبذا لو يوافينا بنتيجة تجربته.
والسلام


----------



## gasem333 (15 أغسطس 2008)

استاذ القانون قال:


> عند استخدام دائرة( ستانلي ماير)وجدت أن هناك علاقة بين التردد والمسافة بين ألأنابيب أو ألألواح,
> .1-لذلك يجب أن تكون المسافة متساوية من كل الجهات ولجميع ألألواح
> لم اتمكن من جمع كمية كبيرة من الغاز لأن الالواح كانت رقيقة ولينة فلم تتوحد المسافات فيما بينها
> 2- يفضل وضع ألألواح بشكل عمودي لتمكين الغاز من الصعود الى ألأعلى بسهولة
> ...



السلام عليكم ...تحية لك اخي استاذ القانون وبارك الله فيك اود ان اسألك , كيف حصلت على دائرة الرنين لستانلي وهل هي افضل للسياره من المولد الكهربائي . وهل تستطيع ان تبعثلي اياها (الدائرة جاهزة وليس المخطط) وانا مستعد لان ابعث لك ثمنها مقدما . وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## استاذ القانون (15 أغسطس 2008)

أخي gasem333
لقد قمت ببناء الدائرة اعتماداً على المخطط المنشور على الأنترنيت والذي سبق ان اقتبس على هذا الموقع.
لم انته بعد من تجاربي على الدائرة , لذلك لايمكنني ألأستغناء عنها حالياً , علماً ان بنائها قد اخذ مني وقتاً طويلاً . 
أخي العزيز , يمكنك ألأستغناء عن الدائرة بأستخدام مولد الذبذبات(function generator) 
وقد علمت ان شخصاً قد استعمله ونجح.
اخي العزيز اخبرني عن اختصاصك , كي اتمكن ان اقترح عليك احد التصاميم التي تلائم اختصاصك
مع فائق احترامي


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (15 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته مبروك لاخينا استاذ قانون ونرجو منك يا اخى على عرض التجربه بالفيديو وافادتنا ومبروك لك مرة اخرى


----------



## gasem333 (16 أغسطس 2008)

اخي استاذ القانون 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرا لك لسرعة ردك انا تخصصي بعيد قليلا عن الهندسه وفروعها انا تخصصي بيولوجي ولكن هاوي لمواضع الطاقة البديله وعاشق لمواضيع الهيدروجين , ولي مشاركات سابقه اقترح على اخواني بالمنتدى باستخدام signal generator او function generator ولكن انا للاسف لم اجده عندنا في الاردن كي اجربه , فاذا عندك اي معلومات عن مكان بيع هذا الجهاز وكم يبلغ ثمنه اكون شاكر الك . وخبرنا دائما عن تجاربك ومره اخرى شكرا لك


----------



## استاذ القانون (17 أغسطس 2008)

gasem333 قال:


> اخي استاذ القانون
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> شكرا لك لسرعة ردك انا تخصصي بعيد قليلا عن الهندسه وفروعها انا تخصصي بيولوجي ولكن هاوي لمواضع الطاقة البديله وعاشق لمواضيع الهيدروجين , ولي مشاركات سابقه اقترح على اخواني بالمنتدى باستخدام signal generator او function generator ولكن انا للاسف لم اجده عندنا في الاردن كي اجربه , فاذا عندك اي معلومات عن مكان بيع هذا الجهاز وكم يبلغ ثمنه اكون شاكر الك . وخبرنا دائما عن تجاربك ومره اخرى شكرا لك


 -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
أخي العزيز, هذا الجهاز لا غنى عنه في المختبرات الكهربائية ( بحثية أو تعليمية ) أما في الدول العربية 
فان مثل هذه ألأجهزة ربما تباع في العواصم فقط, حاول ان تبحث عنه في العاصمة . 
الحقيقة يبدو ان هذا الموضوع قد اصبح قديماً,ففي بقاع متفرقة من العالم يوجد ألأن اشخاص يعملون على مشروع تشغيل السيارة مباشرة بالماء , أي تغذية المحرك بألماء بدل ألوقود ألأحفوري.
حاول الدخول على هذا الموقعع عن الطاقة الحرة , ففية كم هائل من المشاركات
www.overunity.com/index.php
اذا كان عندك خبرة في الميكانيك يمكنك البحث في هذا المضمار , تمنياتي لك بألنجاح


----------



## هاشم102 (17 أغسطس 2008)

*الاخوة الكرام السلام عليكم *

عندما رأيت هذا الرابط تشجعت لعرض تجربتي في انتاج الهيدروجن واريد ان انوه هنا ان ما طبقته هو خلية ديف لوتون التي اعاد بها تطبيق خلية ستانلي مير .

والحقيقة ان اغلب المخططات التي بين ايديكم ليست لماير بل لديف لوتون التي عدل عليها قليلا عن ستانلي مير 

وفي الواقع هناك نوعين من الدارات : الاولى لاتحوي اي مولد وهي عبارة عن بطارية سيارة ودارة كهربية وانابيب تحليل .

والثانية عبارة عن بطارية ومولدة ودارة الكترونية وانابيب الاستيل .

المهم في الموضوع اني طبقت الدارة الاولى فقط باتبوبي استيل متداخلين ووجدت مايلي :

طبعا يمكنني التحكم بالرنين من خلال الدارة وعلى هذا عند ترددات معينة تظهر عملية التحليل بشكل واضح جدا للعين 

وحتى انه امكنني اشعال المزيج الغازي وسماع صوت فرقعته .

اما القياسات الكمية فقط كانت 12 فولط وحوالي 1 امبيرمن محول تيار مستمر يستخدم مع الهارد دسك اذا اردت نقله وكانت تعمل بشكل جيد لفترات تصل الى حوالى اربع ساعات 

وكنت اقيس الواط الساعي المصروف عن طريق ساعة المنزل بعد اطفاء وتتحرك ساعة المنزل بشكل بسيط جدا .

اما سبب ايقافي لها بعد اربع ساعات كان المحول الذي ترتفع درجة حرارته .

طبعا الماء المستخدم هو الماء العادي ماء الحنفية وبدون اي اضافات واريد ان افيدكم انه عند استخدام ملح الطعام كانت تظهر طبقة دهنيه على الانابيب بعد استخامها لفترة وجيزة .

والشىء الذي دعاني للمشاركة هو تجربة الاخ ابو حذيفة لتسيير موتوسكل على الهيدروجن وهنا اقول اني فكرت وحاولت ان افعل الشىء نفسه ولكني وجدت ان الكمية الناتجة من التحليل لاتكفي لادارة الدراجة .

الحقيقة هناك طريقة اخرى الاخ ابو حديفة استخدم البطارية التي كانت تنتهي بسرعة . ولكن هناك المولد الدينمو 

لدا اطلاعي على المواصفات وجدت الينمو بقدرة 12 فولط وتيار 0.8 امبير لسرعات الصغرى و 2 امبير للسرعات العالية .

واعتقد ان الكمية الناتجة عن الدينمو لايمكن ان تؤدي الغرض .

اخيرا لدي حسابات لكمية الهيدروجن الازمة لاحد المحركات سوف اشارككم بها المرة القادمة انشاء الله .

واسلام عليكم


----------



## gasem333 (18 أغسطس 2008)

الاخ هاشم جزاك الله خيرا والله يعطيك العافيه
بس يا اخي من اين حصلت على دائرة الرنين ,وكيف احصل عليها ؟ وشكرا


----------



## الفريد الأول (18 أغسطس 2008)

أتمنى لكم التوفيق جميعا


----------



## المصابيح (18 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا
بالنسبة لدائرة الرنين هل يوجد بديل ل Buz 350 لاني بحث عنه ولم اجده وهل يمكن استعمال Buz 90
وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## هاشم102 (19 أغسطس 2008)

الاخوة الكرام السلام عليكم 
بالنسبة لدارة الرنين منشورة في المنتدى وهي نفسها موجودة تحت عنوان خلية وقود الماء 
اما بالنسبة لبدائل القطع الالكترونية في الواقع هناك مئات البدائل اما انا فسوف اقول لكم كيف حصلت عليها 
عن طريق موقع data sheet ادخل خصائص العنصر المطلوب وابحث عنه في الموقع فاحصل على الاسم 
فيجب ان تكون الخصائص مطابقة للعنصر المطلوب اي في حالتنا buz350 اما انا استخدمت RT 500 طبعا في البداية سجلت اكبر عدد من العناصر الالكترونية المتطابقة الخصائص وصرت ابحث في محلات القطع الالكترونية حتى حصلت على ما اريد .


----------



## هاشم102 (19 أغسطس 2008)

الاخ gassem 333 السلام عليكم 
دارة الرنين لدي مخططاتها واشتريت العناصر المكونة لها وركبتها وهذا كل مافي الامر بالنسبة لك اخي الكريم يمكنك 
شراء العناصر وتركيبها مع العلم اني ركبتها على لوحة اختبار وهي ليست بالشىء الصعب حتى انني لست مختص بالكترونيات ولكنني استطعت ان اركبها تماما كما هي .

الشىء الاخر الذي اريد ان اقوله انني استخدمت بدل البطارية محول تيار من متناوب الى مستمر يعطي 12 فولط و1 امبير تماما كالبطارية .

في البداية كل شىء صعب ولكن مع العمل تكتشف اشياء غاية في الروعة على الرغم انك سوف تخسر المال .


----------



## حجازي البحري (23 أغسطس 2008)

*تفاصيل اكثر*

ارجو ان يرسل كل اخ اجرى تجربة بخلاصة ارائة والسلبيات والايجابيات كي لا يمر كل واح منا بنفس التجارب وانما يكمل بعضنا البعض مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## محمد 122 (25 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هذه اول مشاركة لي في المنتدى واكتب لكم من اليابان واعتقد ان موضوع الهيدروجين هو موضوع الساعة الان وسأقوم بعرض تجربتنا لانتاج الهيدروجين بكميه تكفي لتسيير سيارة 
يقوم معملنا باستحداث دورة طاقة نظيفه تعتمد على الماء والمغنيسيوم والطاقة الشمسية 
فمن المعلوم ان المغنيسيوم يتفاعل مع بخار الماء تفاعل تام ينتج عنه طاقة تساوي 359 كيلوجول لكل مول وكذلك ينتج غاز الهيدروجين الذي يمكن تجميعة واستخدامة وايضا يمكن احراق الهيدروجين في تفاعل متوازي ليعطي طاقة اضافية قدرها 241 كيلو جول لكل مول وهذا المبدا يمكن استخدامة لعمل محرك تربيني 
Mg+H2O==> MgO + H2
H2+ 1/2O2 ==> H2O
فقد قمنا في المعمل بعمل تجارب لمحرك يعمل بالمغنيسيوم والماء وحصلنا باستخدام 20 جرام مغنيسيوم على عدد دورات يساوي 8000 دورة في الدقيقه 
يبقى التحدي الاكبر هو اعادة تدوير الناتج من التفاعل وهو اكسيد المغنيسيوم لانتاج المغنيسيوم من جديد
مميزات هذه الطريقة لانتاج الهيدروجين هي سهوله تخزين المغنيسيوم مقارنة بالهيدروجين وسهوله توليد الهيدروجين عند الطلب ولكن يبقى التحدي الاكبر لهذه اطريقه هو الحصول على مغنيسيوم بكميات كبيره وبسعر تنافسي ليستطيع ان يحل محل الوقود الاحفورى


----------



## أحمد يازجي (27 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله بكم أخواني على المشاركات الطيبة وأتمنى أن أضع لكم مشاركات في المستقبل تدل على تجربني الناجحة لكي تشمل الأستفادة كل البشريه


----------



## gasem333 (27 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
الاخ محمد شكرا لمساهمتك . لكن لماذا لا نستخدم الالمنيوم لانتاج الهيدروجين لانه متوفر اكثر وسعره اعتقد ارخص من المغنيزيوم . وشكرا لك


----------



## محمد 122 (29 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وكل عام وحضراتكم بخير بمناسبة قرب قدوم شهر رمضان
الاخ جاسم اذا اردنا التفكير في وقود للتداول بكميات كبيرة فيجب ان يكون متوفر بكثرة وبالنظر الى المغنيسيوم فانه ثامن اكثر معدن متوفر بالقشرة الارضية كما انه متوفر في البحار 1800 تريليون طن كلوريد مغنيسيوم اذا يمكننا القول ان المغنيسيوم متوفر بكثرة اكثر من الالومونيوم وان شاء الله سأقوم بتوضيح الامر اكثر قريبا 
وشكرا لكل من ساهم في هذا الموضوع الهام والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (1 سبتمبر 2008)

*تجربه شبه ناجحة لانتاج الهيدروجين من البور سبلاى*

قمت بتجربة لتحليل الماء كهربائيا للحصول على الهيدروجين ومحول الكهرباء هو البور سبلاى اما الخليه فهى عبارة عن حلقتين اللى نحطهم للحنفيه يعنى الحلقة الدائرية اللى بنسبتها فى الحيطة بتاعه الحمام مثلا ويخرج منها الحنفية يعنى عشان تديها شكل يارب تكون عرفتوها وهى تقريبا مطليه بالاستلس او مطليه من النيكل كروم لا ادرى
 المهم
استخدمت الحلقتين وخلتهم موجب سالب كبدايه على بين ما اقدر احصل على نتيجة كويسه وبعدين استخدم الواح الاستلس المهم ربطهم وجعلت بنهم فواصلمن الفلين حوالى 2 ملى او اكتر ووصلت السلك بطريقة معين على كل من الحلقتين وبعدين وحطتهم فى كوب ماء بلاستكى لان الحلقة قطرها اكبر من اى برطمان عندى وحطيت للماء ملعقة او اقل من الملح وزوبته ووصلت النتيجة ان ظهرت فقاعات صغيرة على السطح ينقسم تلك الفقاعات الى قسمين فقاعات صغيرة وتلك عندما المسها بعودة مشتعله تزد من اشعال العودة تقريبا والفقعاه الاخرى تكن كبيرة نوعا ما وعندما المسها بعود مشتعل تفرقع والماء تغير لونة الى الون البنى تقريبا من واعتقد ان الملح تفاعل وارج هذا اللون ............ هذة نتيجة كبداية مش وحشة لكن مش هى دى المشكلة 
المشكله لما جيت اجربها تانى لقيت الميه ابتدت تغلى او ما شابه ذلك والسلك ابتدى يسخن ويدخن وساح جزء منه وكذلك فى المرة الثالثة فما تفسير ذلك مع العلم ان الماء تغير لونه الى اللون الالبنى تقريبا والحلقتين ابتدا ان تذهب عنهم الاستلس المطلى عليهم فى اعلى او ابتدت تزول طبقة النيكل كروم ​


----------



## جبل ثمر (4 سبتمبر 2008)

وفقكم الله جميعا....


----------



## عباس فرنسي (9 سبتمبر 2008)

كلك على بعضك حلو


----------



## اميركرم (2 أكتوبر 2008)

*تجارب شخصية في استخراج الهيدروجين*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  قمت بتجربة تحليل الماء عن طريق توصيل شرايح استائلي واحضرة 30قطة 25*15سم وتوصيلة بصدر بطارية 12 فولت ووضعت الشريح داخل ايناء بلاستيك ووضعت الماء والصود الكاوية 4 ملاعق لكل 5لتر ماء ثم اخرجت خرطوم من اعلي الايناء ووصلتة بزجاجة بلاستيكية ثانية ومالات نصفها ماء ثم اخرجت خرطوم من الزجاجة وفي اخرة ماسورة حديدية ثم وصلت الكهرباء وتم التفاعل وانتجت الغاز واشعلت بة النار فشتعلت وبعد3دقاق انفجرة الزجاجة الثانية وهي الفلتر انفجار شديد جدان فاالرجاء الافادة لماز تم الانفجار افادكم الله ثم قمت بتجربة اخري بنفس الموصفات ولاكن علي محرك بنزين صغير 5 حصان ووصلت الخرطوم الزي بة الغاز في الكربلتير المحرك واشتغل المحرك في البداية كانت السرعة متفطعة ثم انتظم واعية التجربة مرة اخري اسناء ادارة المحركتم انفجارالفلتر انفجارشديد افيدونا لمازة تم الانفجارافادكم الله ثم قمت بتجربة اخري احضرة زجاجة متينة ووضعت بة قطع الالمنيوم وماء وصودا كاوية ملعقتين وقمت نسد الزجاجة واخراج منها خرطوم ثم وصلت طرف الخرطوم في زجاجة اخرة واخرجت طرف اخر بة ماسورة حديد وتم التفاعل ثم اشعلت بة النار فاشتعل وامتلات الفلتر بلماء بدا يخرج بخار الماء وانطفاة الشعلة افيدونا مازة افعل افادكم الله ولكم جزيل الشكر​


----------



## علي مهندس تكييف (2 أكتوبر 2008)

اخي امير...
ان سبب انفجار القنينة هو رجوع لهبة الغاز المشتعل الى الخلف (الى القنينة) او ما يسمى الباك فاير وسببة هو كبر فتحة خروج الغاز المحترق (قم بوضع انبوب صغير - نوزل - متصل بانبوب الخروج)... اما في تجربتك باستخدام الالمنيوم ,سبب انطفاء الشعلة هو خروج كمية كبيرة من بخار الماء ... وعلية يجب عليك ان تبرد قنينة التفاعل بالماء الخارجي لكي لا تسمح ببخار الماء بالخروج من القنينة اي تعمل على تكثيف البخار.
اود ان اعرف ما مقدار التيار الذي تم استهلاكه من قبل الخلية التي قمت بتصميمها؟ يفضل ان تضع صورة للخلية مع لتوضيح شكلها وكمية الغاز المنتج...... مع الشكر.


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (2 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم بارك الله فيك يا امير كرم ووفقك تجربة ممتازة يابطل وبداية طيبه وكما قال الا خ على مهندس تكييف فتحت الخرطوم واسعه لزا عمل شعله للخلف والله اعلم عيد التجربة مع مراعات ما قاله لك المهندس على ولكن قلى كم هى كمية الغاز الناتجة كم لتر وهل وصلتها بالكربراتير مباشرة ؟ 
وهل اخرجة السيارة عادم؟
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله


----------



## اميركرم (19 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتو اناقمت بتجربة في انتاج الهيدرجين عن طريق اللواح استلي استيل احضرت 30قطعة ووصلتة على التوازي ووضعتة في ايناء بلاستك واحضرت زجاجة بلستكية لعمل الفلتر ووصلتة علي بطارية 12 فولت ونجحات التجربة وانتج الهيدرجين ووصلت من الفلتر خرطوم بي نهاية ماسورة حديد وشعلت بة النارفشتعل ثم انفجر الفلتر انفجار شديد وعلي فكرة انا لست بمهندس يا خواني افيدوني افادكم الله


----------



## فارس الموتور (19 أكتوبر 2008)

يجب تركيب صمام "مانع ارتداد لهب" قبل دخول الغاز للمحرك //////////// تجده في محلات بيع ادوات اللحام والغازات


----------



## عباس مهند (26 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

المشكلة تجدها فى القيود وعدم الحرية فى التنقل فى الدول العربية الا بتاشيرة لاتعطى بسهولة ولقد قرائت فى المنتدى عن مشروعات فى الهيدروجين كان اولى بنا العرب الاستفادة منها وفى المعمل عندى والابحاث قد حققت تقدما كبيرا بعد ان خسرت كثيرا من المال من اجل هذه التجارب وبمشيئة الله فى النهاية اجد التجربة التى اعمل عليها البحث نجحت معمليا ولم تنجح اقتصاديا بسب عوامل بيئة المناخ العربى فلو الباحث منا وجد فرصة للسفر الى الدولة المتقدمة يجدالمناخ مهيا وكما قال الدكتور احمد زويل فى لقاء تلفزيونى فى امريكا لايهم ماذا عنده من شهادة كذا حتى عنده شهادة اعدادية وعنده ميول وموهبة يجد التشجيع والمساعدة بكل السبل اما عندنا فى العرب اعتقد يكون العكس وقبل ان اختم دائرة الرنين لستنالى قد صممتها وجميع القياسات الخاصة فهى ليست كما يظن البعض ليست الدائرة الميثالية فيها عيوب ووميزات ومن يريد شرح مفصل معملى يرسل لى ولن اقصر فى المشاركة والسلام عليكم


----------



## عراقيون (27 نوفمبر 2008)

الى الان لم اكمل الجهاز لكي اجربه وان شاء الله من اكمله اعطيكم نتائجي


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (28 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
ونحن ان شاء الله بالانتظار يا بطل وان شاء الله تنجح ومبروك مقدما 
ولله الحمد نجحه فى استخراج الهيدروجين بخمس اكواب من الاستلس وان شاء الله بالغد او بعد الغد اوافيكم بتفاصيل التجربة وساضع لكم مقطع التجربة لانى ولله الحمد صورتها فيديو وفتغرافى كمان
السلام عليكم​


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (1 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اسمحولى ان اعرض عليكم شرح تجربتى الجديدة والتى شاء الله ان انجزها وهى عبارة عن 5 اكواب استلس
وقط قمت بثقبها من الاسفل ووضعه على جانبيها ما يسمى على ما اعتقد رابط كهربى وربطه بشريط لاسق من الاسفل ومن الاعلا وذكل فى جميل الاكواب حتى لا يلامسوا بعض اثناء التجريب والمسافه التى بينهم كانت اقل من 2 ملى او 1 ملى الله اعلم
ووضعتهم فى فلتر مياه وبعد ذلك مليىء الا قليل بالمياه مياه الحنفية العادية ووضعت فيها بيكنج بودر تقريبا نصف ملعقة او يزيد 
ولقد اعطتنى نتيجة جيدة ولله الحمد اامل ان استطع تشغيل متوسكل بيها ولكن المشكله التى تواجهنى هو ان الاسلاك بتسخن جدا 
على العموم اترككم مع الصور والفيديو












​


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (1 ديسمبر 2008)

*تجربتى الجديدة سمى بالله واقراء*

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*


*اسمحولى ان اعرض عليكم شرح تجربتى الجديدة والتى شاء الله ان انجزها وهى عبارة عن 5 اكواب استلس*


*وقط قمت بثقبها من الاسفل ووضعه على جانبيها ما يسمى على ما اعتقد رابط كهربى وربطه بشريط لاسق من الاسفل ومن الاعلا وذكل فى جميل الاكواب حتى لا يلامسوا بعض اثناء التجريب والمسافه التى بينهم كانت اقل من 2 ملى او 1 ملى الله اعلم*


*ووضعتهم فى فلتر مياه وبعد ذلك مليىء الا قليل بالمياه مياه الحنفية العادية ووضعت فيها بيكنج بودر تقريبا نصف ملعقة او يزيد *


*ولقد اعطتنى نتيجة جيدة ولله الحمد اامل ان استطع تشغيل متوسكل بيها ولكن المشكله التى تواجهنى هو ان الاسلاك بتسخن جدا *


*على العموم اترككم مع الصور والفيديو*​


*[**URL=http://www.up-00.com/]




[/url**]*​


*[**URL=http://www.up-00.com/]



[/url**]*​


*[**URL=http://www.up-00.com/]



[/url**]*


الفيديو والصور هنا
http://www.tntup.com/file.php?file=ccc1df4a4e00649a461f7404719fe481


*السلام عليكم*​


----------



## khaledkamal21 (1 ديسمبر 2008)

الاخ الكريم
رابط الفيديو لا يعمل
برجاء رفعه علي اليو تيوب أفضل

و الله يكرمك في التجربة


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (1 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
الفيديو جارى رفعه ولما يتم هبعته اليكم ان شاء الله
ها بخصوص الدوائر مفيش جديد يا خالد
السلام عليكم


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (6 ديسمبر 2008)

*هذة رابطه الفلم بتاعى*

السلام عليكم هذة هى رابطه الفلم وان شاء الله الرابطه شغاله 
الفلم هو عن تصنيع الهيدروجين بواسطه اكواب الاستلس استيل بس بردة النتيجة وحشة والبور سبلاى باظ تانى 
http://www.uparab.com/files/RUVN-CqvbdASAzYw.rar
السلام عليكم ​


----------



## khaledkamal21 (6 ديسمبر 2008)

الاخ الكريم / ابو عبد الله

كل عام و انتم جميعا بخير

لي تعليق صغير - من الممكن ان يكون البور سبلاي سليم - بكل بساطة حاول ان تفك البور و ستجد إن شاء الله فيوز غيره بآخر و سوف يعمل بإذن الله مرة آخري و لكن لي تعليق آخر لماذا يفسد البور ؟؟؟

لسبب بسيط - هو إن سحب التيار اعلي من ان يتحمل البور و لذلك يفسد

طب نعمل ايه ؟

انا عندي بور قديم - لما يحصل ان سحب التيار يكون شديد - و الكلام الصح إن قفله القطبين علي الخلية بتكون بسيطة ...

هاحاول اشرح - التيار الكهربي لما بيمر في كل لوح من الواح الخليه بيبقي الماء بينهم بيعمل عمل المقاومة و بدون هيدروكسيد الصوديوم او البيكنج بودر بتبقي المقاومة عاليه فلا يحدث اي قفله للبور لكن عند وضع هيدروكسيد الصوديوم او البيكنج بودر بتقل مقاومة الماء لدرجة كبيرة فبالتالي يزيد سحب التيار الكهربائي فيحصل قفلة تفسد البور أو لو شغال علي محول تلاقية يسخن بسرعه غير عادية فالحل يا صديقي هو وضع نسبه صغيرة من هيدروكسيد الصوديوم او البيكنج بودر و كمان ممكن تضع فيوز نص امبير يحميلك البور و لو مش عندك حط شعرة سلك هتشتغل زي الفيوز يعني خط حماية و انصحك بالتجربة علي محول ارخص بس بيكون بيطلع 5 امبير مثلا و لانه مش هيفسد بسرعة زي البور كبيره يسخن بس - و لا تنسي انك تعمله موحد تيار مكون من 4 دايود.

و اخيرا يجب ان نعلم جميعا انه لكي تسير السيارة بالهيدروجين يجب ان تستهلك - علي حد علمي 14 لتر بالدقيقة لان نسبة استهلاك المحرك 1:14 هواء:بنزين يعني كل لتر بنزين يستهلك 14 لتر هواء و الله اعلم

هل من تعديل او تصحيح فليتفضل مشكورا

و السلام عليكم

أخيكم

خالد


----------



## khaledkamal21 (6 ديسمبر 2008)

الاخ الكريم / ابو عبد الله

كل عام و انتم جميعا بخير

لي تعليق صغير - من الممكن ان يكون البور سبلاي سليم - بكل بساطة حاول ان تفك البور و ستجد إن شاء الله فيوز غيره بآخر و سوف يعمل بإذن الله مرة آخري و لكن لي تعليق آخر لماذا يفسد البور ؟؟؟

لسبب بسيط - هو إن سحب التيار اعلي من ان يتحمل البور و لذلك يفسد

طب نعمل ايه ؟

انا عندي بور قديم - لما يحصل ان سحب التيار يكون شديد يتوقف عن العمل كانه عمل شورت في الدايرة - و الكلام الصح إن قفله القطبين علي الخلية بتكون اشد من احتمالة فيتوقف ...

هاحاول اشرح - التيار الكهربي لما بيمر في كل لوح من الواح الخليه بيبقي الماء بينهم بيعمل عمل المقاومة و بدون هيدروكسيد الصوديوم او البيكنج بودر بتبقي المقاومة عاليه فلا يحدث اي قفله للبور لكن عند وضع هيدروكسيد الصوديوم او البيكنج بودر بتقل مقاومة الماء لدرجة كبيرة فبالتالي يزيد سحب التيار الكهربائي فيحصل قفلة تفسد البور أو لو شغال علي محول تلاقية يسخن بسرعه غير عادية فالحل يا صديقي هو وضع نسبه صغيرة من هيدروكسيد الصوديوم او البيكنج بودر و كمان ممكن تضع فيوز نص امبير يحميلك البور و لو مش عندك حط شعرة سلك هتشتغل زي الفيوز يعني خط حماية و انصحك بالتجربة علي محول ارخص بس بيكون بيطلع 5 امبير مثلا و لانه مش هيفسد بسرعة زي البور- كبيره يسخن بس - و لا تنسي انك تعمله موحد تيار مكون من 4 دايود.

و اخيرا يجب ان نعلم جميعا انه لكي تسير السيارة بالهيدروجين يجب ان تستهلك - علي حد علمي 14 لتر بالدقيقة لان نسبة استهلاك المحرك 1:14 هواء:بنزين يعني كل لتر بنزين يستهلك 14 لتر هواء و الله اعلم

هل من تعديل او تصحيح فليتفضل مشكورا

و السلام عليكم

أخيكم

خالد


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (7 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم انا عاوز اعرف الفيديو شغال ولا لأ 
واية رايكم فية
السلام عليكم


----------



## khaledkamal21 (8 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
الاخ الكريم 

الفيديو شغال الحمد لله

بس ارجو عدم التجربة بإشعاله مباشرة لان من الخطورة الشديدة فعل ذلك

و ربنا يستر علينا جميعا

بس ياريت ترد عليا في موضوع البور - صلحته ؟

اخيكم 

خالد
.


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (8 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم لم اصح البور سبلاى لان الاول الذى باظ لقيت انى الفيوز ضربه وووصلت سلكه فى الجهه الخارجية من الفيوز من الطرفين تقريبا وصلت شعرتين ومشتغلش سالت احد الاشخاص قال لى يبقى فية شيء غير الفيوز اللى ضربه وممكن يكون اى سيى ومحدش عاوز يصلحة وعشان كدة محاولتش فى التانى
السلام عليكم


----------



## ابو البكر (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*الهدرجين وكيفية انتاجة*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
عناية الاخوة الكرام متابعي النشر والقراة لهذا الموضوع 
اود ان ادلو بدلوي واعتقد انه سيكون فيه من الماء مايكفي لانتاج الهدروجين المنتظر 
اخوتي بالله ان جميع الطرق التي تقوموا بصنعها هي والله اعلم ليست الهدف الذي تنتظرونه
حيث ان تحليل الماء بالتيارالمستمر عن طريق قطبين من المعدن تحتاج الى صرف طاقة كهربائية كبيرة لانتاج القليل من الغاز فاذا حسبتها صح تجد انك تخسر طاقة جاهزة ( الكهرباء ) لتوليد طاقة تحتاج الى الكثير لاستثمارها علما ستدفع ثمن المصروف اكثر من المردود 
اعزائي 
عندما كنا نصنع احواض لطلاء المعادن ( الطلاء الغلفاني ) ونقوم بانشاء مكان تركيبها كنا نوصي باهم شئ وهو المراوح والتوربينات لتبديل هواء المكان ( ورشة الطلاء ) لماذا 
ان كل عملية طلاء كلفاني ناجحة او فاشلة فهي مولدة لغاذ الهدروجين وبكميات كبيرة جدا تحول الورشة مهما كانت كبيرة الى قنبلة هدروجينية تنفجر بشرارة بسيطة لا تشعل حتى الغاز العادي الي في المنزل 
ان اي مرور للتيار عبر الماء غير المقطر ( الذي يحمل املاح ) سيؤدي الى نقل الشوارد للاملاح او المعادن به من القطب السالب الى الموجوب وبهذه العملية وبدون الدخول بتفاصيلها تؤدي الى خسارة عنصر الهدروجين وانبعاثه بالهواء خارجا من الماء على شكل فقاعات 
ولي تجربة في احد المعامل على حوض خاص بغسيل القطع المعدنية حدث انفجار تحت طبقة من الرغوة الناتجة عن الغسيل وارتفاع الحرارة هذا الانفجار سمع الى ابعد من 200 متر ووصل الى 30 هنكر صناعي في الصناعية 
ان الطريقة التي يجب ان نتبعها في توليد الهدروجين من الماء هي ان نعرض الماء الى تردد معين ليفكك الماء الى مكوناه الاساسييين كما ادعى مصمم الدارة الانكليزي 
بهذا يمكن ان ننتج وقود ارخص من الطاقة المصروفة لتوليده 
اسف على الاطالة ولكم تحياتي وارجوا ان نسمع منكم الاخبار السارة :77:


----------



## م/احمد عبد الحميد (15 يناير 2009)

مشكورين كلكم مناقشه علميه رائعه ومفيده جدا


----------



## pauvre (30 يناير 2009)

*بعد بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم و الصلاة و السلام على اشرف المرسلين
لصناعة غاز الهيدروجين المستخدم كوقود بدل الغاز الطبيعي
نفتح قارورة غاز فارغة او قارورة اطفاء الحريق نضع فيها حوالي 100 ملم من حمض الهيدروكلوريك المتوفر بكثرة في محلات بيع الدهانات و المواد الحديدية و يعرف حمض الهيدروكلوريك باسم روح الملح و يستخدم لتسريح الراحيض و المواسير المسدودة ثم نضيف لها ورق الالمنيوم او قطع صغيرة من الالمنيوم تجدونها في محلات نجارة الالمنيوم ثم نغلق القارورة باحكام لدينا حوالي 30 ثانية لبدا التفاعل و نضع القارورة داخل حمام مائي او حوض مائي لان التفاعل يعطي حرارة كبيرة جدا و يرجى الابتعاد عن القارورة قدر الامكان لانها يمكن ان تنفجر اذا لم تحتمل الضغط و بعد 30 دقيقة نقترب من القارورة و نحملها و تكون قد امتلات بغاز الهيدروجين و هو وقود قابل لللاشتعال يمكن استخدامه في الطهي او اللحام و يمكن ملا البالونات بهذا الغاز و ستلاحظون انها سترتفع في الجو لان الهيدروجين هو اخف غاز في الكون
للمزيد من المعلومات شاهدو قناة العباقرة 
www.mogulus.com/abakira
او الموقع التعليمي التالي
www.ghaza1.fr.gd*


----------



## pauvre (30 يناير 2009)

*صناعة غاز الهيدروجين بسيطة و سهلة اتبعو الخطوات التالية
حمض العيدروكلوريك + ورق الالمنيوم = غاز الهيدروجين + حرارة كبيرة
1-حمض الهيدروكلوريك HCl و اسمه التجاري هو روح الملح يستخدم لتسريح القنوات المسدودة و المراحيض......
2- ورق الالمنيوم تجدونه في محلات صناعة الحلويات او يمكنكم الحصول عليه من محلات نجارة الالومنيوم قطع صغيرة
يوضع 100 ملل من حمض الهيدروكلوريك في قارورة غاز فارغة و مفتوحة من الاعلى يضاف اليه ورق الالمنيوم ثم تغلق القارورة باحكام و توضع في حمام مائي لتبريد حرارة التفاعل و يبتعد عن القارورة مدة 30 دقيقة مسافة آمنة
ملاحظة 
لا تكثرو من محلول الهيدروكلوريك او ما يسمى روح الملح فقارورة الغاز تحتمل ضغط معين حتى لا تنفجر القارورة
عند اضافة ورق الالمنيوم في القارورة فوق الحمض يرجى غلقها بسرعة لأن التفاعل يبدأ بعد 30 ثانية الى دقيقة حسب تركيز حمض الهيدروكلوريك
كانت هذه الطريقة الكيميائية لصناعة غاز الهيدروجين و يمكن استخدامه في التدفئة و تشغيل محركات السيارات و محركات انتاج الطاقة الكهربائية مع العلم ان غاز الهيدروجين هو أخف غاز في الكون و يمكن صناعة مناطيد قابلة للطيران منه و للمزيد من المعلومات و الأفكار شاهدو قناة العباقرة
www.mogulus.com/abakira
أو الموقع التعليمي للقناة
www.ghaza1.fr.gd
مع تحيات الشعب الجزائري*


----------



## محمد طارق محمد (4 فبراير 2009)

استاذ القانون العزيز

الخريطة المنشورة في موقعنا لستانلي ماير هل عدلت عليها وماهي هذه التعديلات لطفاً
لان انا طبقتها ولكن اعتقد علينا ان نستعمل شاشة لتعديل اشارة الرنين حسب المطلوب 
مع التحية


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (2 مارس 2009)

يارب نكون استفدنا من تجارب بعضنا البعض


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (3 مارس 2009)

ابوعبد الله المصرى قال:


> يارب نكون استفدنا من تجارب بعضنا البعض


اخيرا ظهرت 
الحمد لله على ظهورك مرة اخرى 

فقد افتقدناك تلك الفترة السابقة


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (5 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم بل انا من افتقدك يا مبتدأ


----------



## حسام الدين قباوات (21 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
تحية طيبة وبعد
لقد صنعت خلية تحليل مؤلفة من صندوق بطارية وضعت بداخله \90\لوح بقياس\15\×\15\سم 
ورتبتها على الشكل التالي :موجب سالب موجب سالب ..................إلخ ووضعت بين كل لوح وآخر عازل بلاستيكي بسماكة \2\ ملم وهو الذي يستعمل في صنع البطارية (سيلفاتور)
وتركت في الصندوق فتحة لخروج الغاز وسكبت فيها \4\ ليتر ماء مضافا إليها مقدار كأس صغير من الصودا ووصلتها بالتيار المستمر \12\ فولط -\40\ أمبير 
في البداية بدأ يخرج الغاز من الفتحة بشكل قوي وبعد أقل من دقيقة انفجرت الخلية وطار غطاء البطارية نتيجة الانفجار لمسافة \10\ متر تقريبا 
ما هو سبب الانفجار؟؟
علما أني وجدت قطبي الوصل في غطاء البطارية قد وصلا إلى درجة حرارة عالية جدا لدرجة أن البلاستيك بجانبهما قد شارف على الذوبان 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (24 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
مبروك عليك التجربة ولكن موضوع السخونه دى ممكن ترجع لانك مستخدمتش دائرة الرنين او استالى ماير بتعلى الفولت وبتقلل الامبير والله اعلم ولكن انصحك باللجوء الى الله ثم الى اهل العلم امثال مبيتدأ لنكس 
ومبروك يابطل 
السلام عليكم


----------



## حسام الدين قباوات (24 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عني كل خير يا أبا عبد الله


----------



## ابو زياد الخليلي (25 مارس 2009)

ما هي الصودا التي تتحدثون عنها يا اخوان


----------



## حسام الدين قباوات (25 مارس 2009)

الصودا تعرف في بعض المناطق ب(الكربونات) ويمكن شراؤها من الصيدليات


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (25 مارس 2009)

ابو زياد الخليلي قال:


> ما هي الصودا التي تتحدثون عنها يا اخوان


الصودا الكاوية تسمى هيدروكسيد الصوديوم وهى قلوى قوى يتفعل بسرعه مع الالومنيوم منتجا الهيدروجين 
فهى تشبه ماء النار فى التفاعل الا ان الاول هو حامض الكبريتيك وهو من الحوامض 
والصودا من القلويات ممكن تسال مدرسين الكمياء او الفيزياء عنها

والجهله الايستطيعوا حتى ان يفرقو بين الكربونات ويسمى بيكربونات الصوديوم وتستخدم فى الطبخ وصناعه الخبز ويمكن شربها للحموضة الزائدة بالمعدة 

اما الصودا الكاوية لايمكن شربها لان المعدة ستحترق وتتلف منها وقد تؤدى الى اصابات خطيرة جدا من تليف مرئ وغيره 

ان احتجت المزيد فاكيب اسمها فى جوجل وابحث عنها فى ويكيبيديا


----------



## hameedy (27 مارس 2009)

أنا شخصيا ً جربت استخراج الهيدروجين من الألمنيوم عن طريق خلطه بالصودا ولم تنجح العملية وما أنتجته هي فقاقيع لا تملأ بالونا ً ولو بعد أيام .
طبعا ً جربت الصودا وكل ماذكر سابقا ً في المقالات السابقة من مواد أخرى مع أني لم أكن مقتنعا ً بها ولكن حتى لا تبقى أي حجة لمشكك ولم يفلح شيء والذي يدافع عن هذه التجربة فليعملها ويصورها لنا فيديو مع الشرح فلعلنا على خطأ وله منا جزيل الشكر ونسأل الله أن يجعلها في ميزان حسناته لأن الموضوع فيه خير البشرية عامة والمسلمين خاصة .
بعد نجاح التجربة إن نجحت فحل وضعها في جهاز بسيط جدا ً ولدي الحل ولكن لتنجح التجربة أولا ً .


----------



## حسام الدين قباوات (27 مارس 2009)

(والذي يدافع عن هذه التجربة فليعملها ويصورها لنا فيديو مع الشرح فلعلنا على خطأ وله منا جزيل الشكر ونسأل الله 
أن يجعلها في ميزان حسناته لأن الموضوع فيه خير البشرية عامة والمسلمين خاصة .)

إقتراح رائع أخي hameedy


----------



## نزار ابوفاتح (2 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## محمد طارق محمد (9 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك والله الموفق


----------



## صلاح الجبوري (16 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته في البداية ادعوا من الله التوفيق لكل المنتمين لهذا المنتدى المحترم .كانت لدي في المنتدى اسئلة لتجارب لحد الان لم انهي العمل فيها لتوقفي المستمر وهي موجودة في المنتدى واحد الاسئلة جمعت خلية لانتاج الهايدروجين تسمى بالخلية الجافة وهي عبارة عن الواح تربط بشكل متوازي ومثقبة لمرور المحلول بداخلها وبين الالواح مطاط على شكل الواح ومحفورة بقياسات اصغر من قيس الالواح المعدنية لتصبح عازل وكذلك بداخلها حيز يسمى سعة الخلية وعند تجميعي للخلية ربطت فيها انابيب خراطيم من اتجاهين الاول لدخول المحلول وهو مربوط من الاتجاه الاخر بخزان للمحلول للتجهيز اولا باول والثاني لخروج الانتاج وهو مربوط من الاتجاه الاخر بمفقعة للغاز ان صح التعبير وهي عبارة عن صمام امان بسيط ولوجودها لاتسمح للغاز بعد خروجه منها بالرجوع بعكس الاتجاه .السؤال هو عند التشغيل او ربط الخلية بمصدر تيار مستمر وعملها ينتج ضغط من كلا الاتجاهين للخلية وبذلك لاتسمح بمرور المحلول عند الحاجة الا بعد هبوط الضغط لعدم وجود محلول لتكمل العملية الانسيابية وبذلك يصبح الانتاج متقطع تبعا لصعود الضغط وانخفاضه ولدي عدة محاولات بتغيير الربط اي تغيير ربط الخراطيم ليتسنى لي جعل الانسيابية كلاتي محلول من الخزان الى الخلية ومن ثم خروج الانتاج والله المستعان ولكم الشكر والامتنان لمشاركتي تسائلاتي والموضوع مطروح للنقاش


----------



## صلاح الجبوري (31 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم اخوتي الاعزاء ارى نشاط قوي وحماس لاجل موضوع الطاقة البديلة وكنت انتضر التفاعل معي في طرحي السابق والجواب ولو بفكرة بسيطة وموضوعي مطروح للنقاش ومتوقف على اسعافي بحل وفقني واياكم الله


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (31 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم انا مش عارف هو فين السؤال وياريت تبعتلنى صورة للخليه لو ممكن
السلام عليكم


----------



## صلاح الجبوري (1 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم اشكر تفاعلك معي اخي الاستاذ ابو عبد الله وان شاء الله ارسل مخطط يوضح السؤال والله ولي التوفيق بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## صلاح الجبوري (2 يونيو 2009)

*مخطط توضيح لخلية انتاج الهايدروجين*

السلام عليكم في هذا الرابط مخطط توضيح للتجربة http://www.2shared.com/file/6071976/eb57b915/9_online.html:81::81::81:


----------



## بن عباس (20 أغسطس 2009)

*موضوع ممتاز*

السلام عليكم

موضوع ممتاز جزاك الله خيرا
أخوك أبو عبد الله المصري2


----------



## عمرو عثمان (21 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم
كل عام وكل الامه بخير باذن الله
وكلمتهم متوحده كده دايما 
احب انقل تجاربى فى الموضوع ده
انا شغال فيها من فتره كبير اكتر من سنه واقلكم خلاصه تجاربى لعل الله يكرم المسلمين بيها
1- افضل شكل يعطيك كفائة هو السلك وليست الالواح وغيره . وذلك متوفر باسم سلك رباط استانلس
2-كلما قل تركيز المحلول من القلوى تكونت ماده بنى اعتقد اكسيد حديد لذلك وجدت زياده التركيز افضل وذلك لعدم تكون الماده البنيه ..المشكله ان التيار بالتالى هيزيد وتتغلب عليها بزياده المسافه بين الاقطاب(الاسلاك)
3-افضل شكل للاسلاك هو الحلزونى فى برطمان
4-بالنسبه لدايرة ماير متعمقتش فيها قوى رغم انها تخصصى لانى انا هندسه اتصالات والكترونيات وذلك لان جربتها مره واحده لقيت الفرق مش كبير فى توفير البور قصاد مجهود انشائها او صيانتها والله اعلم وذلك ايضا لان قريت كتير عنها لقيتها شى تانى غير المنشور فى المنتديات وغالبا طريقه الجهد العالى (البلازما )هى الاكفأ فى دايرة ماير ان شاء الله هركز اهتمامى الفتره القادمه فى مقارنه بين هم انشائها ومدى توفيرها للطاقه.
5-موضوع تشغيلها فى العربيه كامله مش هقول صعب لكن عايز مجهود لكن الاجانب الان كل مجهوداتهم فى توفير البنزين مش منعه تماما ودى بطريه بسيطه مهما كان انتاج خليتك بتوصله فى الخرطوم بعد فلتر الهوا اللى داخل للموتور وبتقلل خانق البنزين وبكده بتوفر فى البنزين على قدر انتاج خليتك للاضافه ابحث عن (run your car on water) فى جوجل واليوتيوب6-خلايا منفصله افضل بكتير من خليه كبيره واحده وده لسببين قله الاعطال(بيبقى عطل وحده صغيره افضل من عطل الوحده بالكامل) والتحكم فى الامبير والحراره افضل.
اتمنى ان اكون قد اضفت اى شى ليكم
ويارب يكرم المسلمين اجمعين ويوحد كلمتهم يارب
اللهم ااامين


----------



## الساحر (21 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك واتمني ليك المزيد من المغامرات


----------



## علاء الفلاحات (24 أغسطس 2009)

Thank toy very mach hhhhhhhhhh


----------



## الساحر (24 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك ...................


----------



## tanji12 (21 سبتمبر 2009)

*تجربتي الاولى في استخراج الهيدروجين*

شكرا للخ مبتديلينوكس والاخ fajrelsabah 
هده اول تجربة لي في تعلم استخراج الهدروجين
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E7G7mOKejuM
اشتغلت على منضم التيار الدي يوجد في الكمبيوتر 220volt 3 amper
الفقاعات التي تخرج قليلة كيف يمكن الحصول على عدد اكبر
شكرا لكما من جديد لانه بفضلكما بدات اتعلم


----------



## fagrelsabah (21 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك االه خيرا على هذا الفديو

استخدم بطارية سيارة واسلاك 8مم ووهيدروكسيد البوتاسيوم 
وطبعا الاجراءات الخاصة بالامان مع الحذر باستخدام تلك المواد 

لابد من فنى متخصص لها 

=================

الباور سبلاى لايخرج كهرباء كثيرة 
اقصي قدرة 10 امبير 
بطارية السيارات قد تصل الى 900 امبير عند لحظة التحميل 

لذالك لابد من مختصين 

حتى لاتنصهر الاسلاك او يحدث انفجار نتيجة الخطاء فى التوصيل او التحميل 

و بالتوفيق اخى الكريم


----------



## mnci (21 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا ميه ميه..........................................


----------



## tanji12 (22 سبتمبر 2009)

[quote*جزاك االه خيرا على هذا الفديو

استخدم بطارية سيارة واسلاك 8مم ووهيدروكسيد البوتاسيوم 
وطبعا الاجراءات الخاصة بالامان مع الحذر باستخدام تلك المواد 

لابد من فنى متخصص لها 

=================

الباور سبلاى لايخرج كهرباء كثيرة 
اقصي قدرة 10 امبير 
بطارية السيارات قد تصل الى 900 امبير عند لحظة التحميل 

لذالك لابد من مختصين 

حتى لاتنصهر الاسلاك او يحدث انفجار نتيجة الخطاء فى التوصيل او التحميل 

*][/quote]
شكرا ساكون حدرا ان شاء الله


----------



## الساحر (22 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك...........................


----------



## engr.amin (23 سبتمبر 2009)

موفقققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققق


----------



## الساحر (24 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك علي المعلومات


----------



## tanji12 (24 سبتمبر 2009)

لا زالت التجارب جارية


----------



## tanji12 (24 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
تجربتي اليوم 
*شتغلت على منضم التيار الدي يوجد في الكمبيوتر 220volt 3 amper
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5G22QVuu_6g
بعد التجربة استطعت ان اشعل النار خارج الانبوب
ولكن في اللحضة الاخيرة رجعت النار ودخلت مع الانبوب فكان انفجار ضخم ولكن الحمد لله لم نصب بادى انا وابني 14 سنة
لكنها تجربة رائعة ان شاء الله في المرة القادمة ساجرب انتاج لترات كتيرة في الدقيقة
هده لحضة الانفجار
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FjVlD2KYpsM
*


----------



## tanji12 (27 سبتمبر 2009)

اسلام عليكم
بالامس استطعت ان اصنع انبوب من النحاس يمكنني من عدم ارتداد اللهب الى الخلف واستطعت ان اشعل الهدروجين لاول مرة
ولكن عندي مشكلة استعملت اسلاك 6 ملمتر ولا تسخن اسلاك ولكن الاسلاك التي تخرج من منضم التيار الدي يستعمل في الكمبيوتر رقيقة وتسخن بسرعة فما الحل


----------



## fagrelsabah (27 سبتمبر 2009)

tanji12 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بالامس استطعت ان اصنع انبوب من النحاس يمكنني من عدم ارتداد اللهب الى الخلف واستطعت ان اشعل الهدروجين لاول مرة
> ولكن عندي مشكلة استعملت اسلاك 6 ملمتر ولا تسخن اسلاك ولكن الاسلاك التي تخرج من منضم التيار الدي يستعمل في الكمبيوتر رقيقة وتسخن بسرعة فما الحل


وعليكم السلام 

لابد من الاستعانه بفنى او مهندس متخصص 
حتى لا نقوم بالعبث بالتجارب وتكون نتيجتها ارتداد اللهب 

فكل المختصين يعلمون تماما انه لابد من تركيب مانع ارتداد للهب 

وتجده بكثرة في ورش لحام المعادن ولحام شكمان السيارات

عموما 
سبق وشرحت ان الباور سبلاي للكمبيوتر لا يتحمل انتاج كهرباء كافية والا سيحترق بسرعة 

استخدم بطارية سيارة كما فى التجارب على المنتديات الاجنبية 

فكل تجاربهم على سيارتهم وطبعا بعد تعلم احتياطات الامن الكافية 

فالباور سبلاى مثل سيارة صغيرة تريدها ان تحمل الف طن من المعادن 

النتيجة ستتلف لامحالة 

=======
الحل قم بتصغير مساحة الالواح 
طبعا الكاثود والانود الى ربع المساحة لتفادى السخونه 
ثم قم بتخفيف تركيز الالكترولود الى الضعف
وقم بزيادة المسافة بين الكاثود والانود 
ولن تجد السخونه


----------



## tanji12 (7 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا على نصائحك اليوم استعملت بطارية سيارة غير مشحونة كليا
النتيجة 5 سنتمتر من اللهب
استعملت الماء وملح الطعام
وما تزال التجارب مستمرة


----------



## tanji12 (8 أكتوبر 2009)

تجربة هدا الصباح
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zseyl14Kum8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MOQe3QC-nXE


----------



## fagrelsabah (8 أكتوبر 2009)

tanji12 قال:


> شكرا على نصائحك اليوم استعملت بطارية سيارة غير مشحونة كليا
> النتيجة 5 سنتمتر من اللهب
> استعملت الماء وملح الطعام
> وما تزال التجارب مستمرة


ملح الطعام لايصلح 
اللهب به غاز الكلور 
لان ناتج التحليل بملح الطعام غاز الكلور ولهذا الهب احمر وضعيف 

فقط البيك بودر 
بودرة الخبيز 
والافضل هيدروكسيد البوتاسيوم  ولكن الحذر والاحتياط عند التعامل مع مثل تلك الاشياء 
لابد من متخصص واو فى معمل الجامعه مثلا تحت اشراف استاذ


----------



## tanji12 (8 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لمتابعتك للموضوع
هل * هيدروكسيد البوتاسيوم هي الصودا الكاوية وهل يصلح استعمال ال bicarbonate de sodium
وشكرا
*


----------



## fagrelsabah (9 أكتوبر 2009)

tanji12 قال:


> شكرا لمتابعتك للموضوع
> هل * هيدروكسيد البوتاسيوم هي الصودا الكاوية وهل يصلح استعمال ال bicarbonate de sodium
> وشكرا
> *




رد قديم من احد الموضوعات وكل معلوماته ستجدا على الانترنت ان اردت المزيد 
بس اية هى هيدركسيد البوتاسيوم *هل من المعقول انك لا تعلم هذا ؟

هذا اساس نجاح الخلية استخدم تركيز 25% هيدروكسيد بوتاسيوم مذاب فى الماء 

واستخدم بطارية سيارة وستجد كمية غاز رهيبة قد تصل الى 30 لتر بالدقيقة ولابد من اتخاذ كافة احتياطات الامان من نظارت حماية للعين وغيرها يمكن سؤال الاخ الفنى عن هذا 

ولا تجرب تلك الطريقة بالمنزل نظرا لخطورتها لابد من معمل متخصص او ورشة مخصصة لذالك
والاسم المتعارف عليةفى السوق البوتاسا الكاوية وتباع فى محلات العطارة الكبيرة وتستخدم لاضافتها الى الغسيل لتنظيفه و لازالة الصفار والاوساخ من دورات الميا نظرا لترسب البول حولها 

وسعره ليس غالى تجدها على شكل بودرة وحبيبات بيضاء 

للمزيد انقر هنا http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D9%87%...8A%D9%88%D9%85



هيدروكسيد البوتاسيوم (KOH) أوالبوتاس الكاوي هو مركب كيميائي شديد القاعدية.

[عدل] التحضير

من أقدم الطرق المستخدمة لتحضير هيدروكسيد البوتاسيوم الطريقة التي تعتمد على غلي محلول من كربونات البوتاسيوم مع هيدروكسيد الكالسيوم (الكلس الحي)، حيث يحدث تفاعل استبدال ينتج عنه ترسب كربونات الكالسيوم تاركاً هيدروكسيد البوتاسيوم في المحلول.
Ca(OH)2 (s), (aq) + K2CO3 (aq) → CaCO3 (s) + 2KOH (aq) 
بترشيح كربونات الكالسيوم المترسبة وغلي المحلول مرة أخرى نحصل على محلول البوتاس الكاوي.
حديثاً يتم استعمال طريقة التحليل الكهربائي لمحاليل كلوريد البوتاسيوم بأسلوب مشابه لتحضير هيدروكسيد الصوديوم.
2K + (aq) + 2H2O (l) + 2e− → H2 (g) + 2 KOH (aq) 
يتشكل غاز الهيدروجين على المهبط (الكاثود)، في حين تحصل أكسدة مصعدية لشاردة (أيون) الكلوريد فينتج لدينا غاز الكلور كناتج ثانوي.
2Cl – — 2e− → Cl2 (g) 
إن القيام بعملية فصل بين مساري خلية التحليل ضروري من أجل نجاح العملية.[1]

[عدل] استخداماته

يستخدم في الزراعة لاستصلاح درجة قاعدية الأراضي (البور) الحامضية. كما يمكن استخدامه كمبيد للأعشاب والفطريات.

[عدل] 




اذهب إلى: تصفح, بحث
هيدروكسيد البوتاسيوم 

 معلومات عامة الاسم النظامي هيدروكسيد البوتاسيوم أسماء أخرى البوتاس الكاوي الصيغة الجزيئية KOH رقم CAS [1310-58-3] الخواص الكتلة المولية 56.10564 غ/مول المظهر صلب أبيض الكثافة 2.044 غ/سم3 الانحلالية في الماء 110 غ/100 مل ماء درجة الانصهار 360 °س درجة الغليان 1320 °س













































* *اقتباس:*
ومن فين نجيبه 
*اشأل في محلات العطارة 

للمزيد من المعلومات 

ادعص 
هنا 
http://asheerq.net/vb/thread5100.html

او هنا 
http://www.alexagri.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7566


او اذهب هنا 
فيمكن شراءها جمله من اول شارع الجيش في العتبه في القاهره


ويمكن هنا 


رقم المشاركة : [4 (permalink)] ماجد عباس محمد 
عضو متميز جداً







 








**كل شئ يباع فى شارع التحرير - باب اللوق محلات الإلكترونيات 
تجد البوردات العادية و السبراى الحساس للضوء وتجد أيضا البوردات الحساسة (أى مطلية بالمادة الحساسة)
المادة NaOH موجودة لكن لو سألت بهذا الإسم قد تجدها بمبالغ طائلة لكن لو اشتريت من محال بيع الكيماويات "صودا كاوية" و أحيانا تجدها لدى العطارين الكيلو بثمانية جنيهات تقريبا

الخطوات سبق ووضعتها فى سلسلة هنا
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthrea...t=29385&page=2*​*

 جدها لدى العطارين الكيلو بثمانية جنيهات
ولن تحتاج الا الي ربع كيلو = 2 جنية فقط



 واخيرا سجد المزيد في منتدانا الرائع هنا 

اخبط هنا 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t124852.html

للمزيد
http://www.alkherat.com/vb/showthread.php?p=44558


منقول
البوتاسا الكاوية هى المستخدمة فى الغسيل و مشهورة بأسم البوتاس و حمض الفسفوريك و حمض النيتريك و أيضا البوتاس يمكن شرائهم من متاجر بيع المواد الكيماوية قى شارع الجيش بالقاهرة ناحية ما بين باب الشعرية و العتبة أما مادة نترات النشادر فهى سماد نترات النشادر الذى يباع لدى متاجر الأسمدى الزراعية

واخيرا لتمنى ان اكون وضحت بعض الاشياء وفى انتظار اجابات الاخ اسلام العطار 
والجديد *
*وهل يصلح استعمال ال bicarbonate de sodium

انتاجها من الغاز ضعيف 
*


----------



## fagrelsabah (9 أكتوبر 2009)

* [FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]تصنی​[/FONT]**[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]ع [/FONT][FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]الصودا الكاویة [/FONT][FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]([/FONT][FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]ھدر[/FONT][FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]ك[/FONT][FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]سید الصودیوم[/FONT][FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]) [/FONT][FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]من مل[/FONT][FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]ح [/FONT][FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]الطعام[/FONT][FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold].[/FONT]*​*[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]
[/FONT]تكون على شكل أملا​**ح أو NaOH أولا: ھي ھیدروكسید الصودیوم ورمزھا الكیمائي
وھي مادة قاعدیة . (Na+;OH-) محلول
أولا : الطریقة جربتھا أكثر من مرة وھي شغالة غیر معقدة وتنجح مع أین كان
مع أن المواد توجد في كل مكان.*​*
[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]المواد المطلوبة​[/FONT]**[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]:[/FONT]*​*[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]
[/FONT]أو ماء البحر​**. NaCl 1) ملح الطعام المعروف*​*
2)​**وعاء من الفخار (العادي والغیر مصبوغ). وآخر من البلاستیك.
3) مولد تیار كھربائي مستمر (مثال: شاحن الجوال - بطاریة سیارة).
1,5 الأسطوانیة وھي V 4) قضیبین من الغرافیت : (نحصل علیھما بفتح بطاریات من نوع
موجودة في كل مكان حیث نجد بداخلھا مادة سوداء تحیط بأسطوانة صلبة سوداء فھذه
الأسطوانة ھي قضیب الغرافیت)
-كما یمكننا إستعمال قلم الرصاص لأنھ مصنوع من الغرافیت.*​*
[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]الطریقة​[/FONT]**[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]: [/FONT]

*​*[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]-​نقوم بملأ جزء من الإناء البلاستیكي بالماء الجد المالح​
-​نقوم بملأ الإناء الفخاري بالماء العادي. ولكن من الأفضل الماء المقطر تجده یستعمل لبطاریات
السیارات لیس الأسید إنما ھو ماء خالص.​
-​نضع الإناء الفخاري داخل الإناء البلاستیكي مع مراعاة أن لا ینقلب داخلھ أو یسیل الماء المالح داخلھ.​
-​نربط قضیبا الغرافیت بمولد التیار بسلكین كھربائیین. أحدھما بالطرف الموجب والآخر بالسالب.​
-​نضع الغرافیت الموجب + في الماء المالح . ونضع السالب - في الماء العادي.​
-​نشغل التیار ویجب أن نلاحظ وبعد فترة من الوقت تصاعد الفقاعات وخصوصا من السالب.​
-​ندع التفاعل لیومین أو أكثر حسب شدة التفاعل. وفي النھایة سنحصل على الصودا في الوعاء المربوط
بالسالب(الإناء الفخاري) وبتركیز جید وذالك حسب مدة التفاعل وقوة المولد.​
-​یمكن رفع التركیز بتبخیر المحلول بالتسخین.​
[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]ملاح​[/FONT][FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]ظ[/FONT][FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]ة [/FONT][FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]:[/FONT]​[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]
[/FONT]-​الصودا غیر سامة ویمكن لمسھا بالید. لكن الغاز الذي سیتصاعد من الموجب ھو الكلور لذا یجب أن
یكون التفاعل خارج البیت قلیلا –في السطح مثلا- سوف تمیز رائحتھ الشبیھة بماء جافیل المنظف
المطھر.​
-​إحذر أن تقلب الأقطاب الموجب والسالب فحینھا لن تحصل على شيء.​
-​لا تترك السلك المربوط بالقضیب یلامس الماء لأنھ سوف یتآكل.ومن الأفضل تغلیفھ بلاصق أو مادة
بلاستیكیة​
[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]- ​[/FONT][FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]لمن لم یجد ا[/FONT][FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]لإ[/FONT][FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]ناء ال[/FONT][FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]فخ[/FONT][FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]اري یمكنھ أتبا[/FONT][FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]ع [/FONT][FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]ما یلي[/FONT]:
​سیضع الماء ال​خالص في إناء بلاستیكي لكن ھذه المرة سیضع الإناءین البلاستكیین الواحد بجوار الآخر
ثم یأخذ ورق یمتص الماء أو قطعة ثوب تمتص الماء جیدا ثم یبللھا بالماء المالح ولفھا بشكل أسطواني
ویضعھا بین النائین بحیث یبقى كل جزء منھا مغطوس في إناء لتمثل القنطرة الأیونیة بین الإناءین. لكن
الطریقة الأولى أفضل.
وفى المرفقات ملف كتابى به صور تخص تصنيع الصودا الكاوية هذة الطريقه لم اجربها ولكن صاحبها والله اعلم قال انه جربها ونجحت معه وعليكم بالتجريب وافادتنا بالنتيجة 
والله اعلى واعلم​


[/FONT]*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t102265.html


----------



## tanji12 (9 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لك بالنسبة للصودا الكاوية فانا اتوفر عليها
وجدت على اليوتوب انه لا يجب ان تتعدى ملعقة صغيرة ل 2 لتر من الماء فهل هده هي الكمية الصحيحة


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (10 أكتوبر 2009)

وفقك الله أخي tanji12

للمتابعة والإهتمام والإستمرار .. والجهد الدؤوب 

وشكرا للأخ fagrelsabah على مشاركاته 
ولجميع الأخوة المتابعين..

الموضوع للتثبيت.


----------



## tanji12 (10 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لتتبيتكم للموضوع
ان شاء الله سنقدم جميعا كل جديد وكل تجربة ناجحة من خلال هده الصفحة ومن خلال موقعكم
للمعلومة خبرتي في هدا المجال قبل التعرف على الموقع كانت صفر فحاجتي للطاقة هي التي دفعتني للبحت
في هدا الموضوع فهناك العديد من المشاريع ستكون مربحة ادا كانت الطاقة مجانية


----------



## tanji12 (12 أكتوبر 2009)

تجربة اليوم بالصودا الكاوية 
ملعقة صغيرة في 2 لتر ماء 
عندما اريد اشعال النار تسمع فرقعات فقط لكن لا تشتعل
غدا صباحا ان شاء الله ساعيد المحاولة


----------



## tanji12 (13 أكتوبر 2009)

تجربة اليوم
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mOnpd8O2m1I
ملعقتين من الصودا الكاوية 
نتيجة افضل
المشكلة الماء يسخن بسرعة


----------



## tanji12 (18 أكتوبر 2009)

لا تزال التجارب مستمرة


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (26 أكتوبر 2009)

الله معك


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (26 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم انا اتابع اخبارك وربنا معاك وبالتوفيق والى الامام ان شاء الله دوما


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (26 أكتوبر 2009)

هو النهاردة مفيش تجارب ولا اية


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (26 أكتوبر 2009)

*هو النهاردة مفيش تجارب ولا اية*​


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (26 أكتوبر 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PhzsnB4KPaM


----------



## tanji12 (26 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
لا زلت اقوم بالتجارب لتفادي سخونة الاسلاك
عند نجاح التجارب ساوافيكم بكل جديد وشكرا على المتابعة


----------



## فاتح مجد (29 أكتوبر 2009)

ياشباب 
لا يمكن الاستغادة من الهيدروجين بهذه الأساليب


----------



## tanji12 (30 أكتوبر 2009)

> *ياشباب
> لا يمكن الاستغادة من الهيدروجين بهذه الأساليب*


ان كان لديكم اسلوب جيد فلا تبخل علينا به


----------



## ahmedvolks (31 أكتوبر 2009)

*المية والهوا*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله,,,
على فكرة يا جماعة أنا جربت حبة الحركات دى من زمان وكانت لذيذة وفعلاً عربيتى القديمة دارت شوية بعد صلاة الفجر.
وبردو ضربت بشدة بس بعد كدة جربت أستعمل المشروع داخل المنزل وفعلاً استطعت إشعال النار و سخنت بها حوالى واحد سنتمتر من المياه داخل كزب من الإستنلستيل خلال 3 ثوانى تقريباً وكانت العملية الأخيرة دى فى المنزل باستخدام بطارية السيارة وكانت بتضرب فقط عند اغلاق النار فى البوتاجاز (الموقد) ففكرت أركب منظم الغار العادى بتاع أنبوبة الغاز فكانت فكرة متميزة وحصل تنظيم شديد لجو الحفلة حتى أصبحت استطيع الإشعال و الإطفاء ببسطة.
ولكن طبعاً الإن فين يا أحمد ... أنا هاقول الإن فين ..... الإن فى إن الكهرباء التى تمدنا بها البطارية (12 فولت 55 دان) شديدة ولكن إذا أردنا تشغيل البوتاجاز بالكهرباء فى المنزل فهذا يكفلنا أموال كثيرة فعلاً وذلك لتتمكن من استخراج الهيدروجين بالباور سبلاى (حوالى 5 باور سبلاى موصلين على التوازى) فالعداد الكهربى الذى يعد الإستهلاك بالأموال قد تغير حاله بعد الإتزان إلى الجنون ولو كانت له يد لصفعنى بها يمكن 50 مرة بسرعة ورا بعض heh.
المهم أنى حاولت أغير الفكرة وأتجه إلى الهواء. فكان تفكيرى أن يأتى الهواء بما أحتاج من الكهرباء للبطارية وأوصل البطارية بشكل دائم بماكينة الهيدروجين وكلما وحد الهواء قالشحن تمام ولو لم يوجد هواء فالبطارية موجودة لكن لم أكمل آخر خطوة علشان الفلوس (heh) إدعو ربنا يحنن قلب مراتى عليا و تدينى أشترى احتياجاتى وأخدم كل المسلمين.


----------



## محمد رضوان الشريف (31 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع هام يحتاج لمشاركة كل من يستطيع للوصول إلى حل الطاقة الرائع هذا وفق الله الجميع


----------



## م.عماد ك (5 نوفمبر 2009)

وفقكم الله لما فيه مصلحة دنيالكم وآخرتكم


----------



## المهندس أنس العزو (8 نوفمبر 2009)

جزالك الله كل الخير اخي


----------



## tanji12 (8 نوفمبر 2009)

> *جزالك الله كل الخير اخي*


شكرا اخي الكريم
لا زلت اضيف الى الماء مواد واقارن هل توجد نسبة اكبر للهدروجين


----------



## tanji12 (8 نوفمبر 2009)




----------



## tanji12 (8 نوفمبر 2009)




----------



## m_nagy2 (10 نوفمبر 2009)

*هذه تجاربى الشخصية المبدئية لهذا الموضوع*

الاعضاء الكرام 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أضع بين أيديكم تجاربى الشخصية المتواضعة كى تعم الفائدة على المسلمين جميعا

وهذه التجارب على خلية بسيطة مكونة من 8 ألواح من الاستانليس استيل مقاس 4.5 * 14 سم

وقمت فى بعض التجارب باستخدام دائرة الرنين والبعض الاخر لم استخدم دائرة الرنين

لن أطيل عليكم فى الكلام .. وهذا رابط التجارب على اليوتيوب كى تتمكنوا من مشاهدتها

من هنا 

أتمنى لكم الاستفادة

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


----------



## tanji12 (11 نوفمبر 2009)

تجربة اليوم 
اضفت نوع من الخضروات فاعطاني النتيجة التالية 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHPozC1eHiM
الماء يتحول الى رغوة كتيرة قابلة للاشتعال


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (18 نوفمبر 2009)

tanji12 قال:


> تجربة اليوم
> اضفت نوع من الخضروات فاعطاني النتيجة التالية
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHPozC1eHiM
> الماء يتحول الى رغوة كتيرة قابلة للاشتعال


 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
الأخ الكريم anji12​ 
حيث ان هناك موضوع شامل عن التجارب ..​هنا توضع التجارب الشخصية فى استخراج الهيدروجين واستخدامه.. ارجو التثبيت ‏

فقد تم دمج موضوعك معه .. لتحقيق الفائدة
وتوحيدا للجهود..​ 
وفقك الله في تجاربك.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (18 نوفمبر 2009)

الموضوع للتثبيت ..

لشموله على تجارب وخبرات .

والله الموفق.


----------



## tanji12 (18 نوفمبر 2009)

ان شاء الله يستفيد الجميع من هده التجارب


----------



## iyad aljammal (23 نوفمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
يا شباب الموضوع بسيط يمكن تجميع البور الخاصة بالرنين من قبل اي شخص بس لازم تكون عند الارادة 
انا ما بعرف بالكترونيات و تخصصي بعيد جمعة البورد و جمعة لوحات الستانلس و الموضوع ممتع لكن لا تسال عن المال

القطع الالكترونية التي هي غير متوفرة يمكن من خلال الداتا شيت تحصل ع مواصفات القطع و شو ممكن تستعمل بديل 
بس تفصيل الستيل مكلف 
ممكن تستفيد اذا بحثت في اليوتيب بس عليك تكتب hho او pwm او ------------

ممكن تبحث عن الدائرة في اكثر من جهاز في السوق تشتري الجهاز و تاخذ البورد جاهزه منه جميع الاجهزة التي تعمل ع الشحن الدريل الهلتي ------------


----------



## m_nagy2 (24 نوفمبر 2009)

فعلا الموضوع سهل لأصحاب الخبرات فى الالكترونيات

وصعب شوية على المبتدئين

لكن كل شىء بيتم بإرادة الانسان 

وده نموذج على إرادتى وهو نموذج دائرة الرنين

تستطيع مشاهدته من هنا

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SxZRB6Tz5HM​
*كما يمكنك مشاهدة كل تجاربى من هنا*


----------



## اسامة الخزرجي (28 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم يااخواني المهندسين 
انا عجبتني الفكرة حقيقة وانا عندي فكرة ان اطبقهة نظرا لازمة الوقود بالعراق لاكن انا دايخ في بعض المواظيع وارجو مساعدتكم لي وهي 
1.ما هي اسهل طريقة لاستخلاص الهيدروجين من الماء وهل يستخلص الهيدروجين والاوكسجين معا ام يعزل كل احد منهم
2.هل يمكن العمل بنفس نظام السيارات التي تعمل على نظام غاز الاستلين لاكن فقط استبدال الهيدروجين بدلا من الاستلين 
3.ماهي التغيرات التي تحدث داخل محرك السيارة هل ابدل دايمنو او اي شيء 
4.انا لدي فكرة في تطبيقهة على مولد كهرائي لاكن احتاج الى اجوبتكم 
5.وماذا يحدث داخل صندوق الاحتراق في المحرك عند دخول الغاز ؟


----------



## اسامة الخزرجي (28 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
انا عجبتني الفكرة حقيقة وانا عندي فكرة ان اطبقهة نظرا لازمة الوقود بالعراق لاكن انا دايخ في بعض المواظيع وارجو مساعدتكم لي وهي 
1.ما هي اسهل طريقة لاستخلاص الهيدروجين من الماء وهل يستخلص الهيدروجين والاوكسجين معا ام يعزل كل احد منهم
2.هل يمكن العمل بنفس نظام السيارات التي تعمل على نظام غاز الاستلين لاكن فقط استبدال الهيدروجين بدلا من الاستلين 
3.


----------



## fagrelsabah (28 نوفمبر 2009)

اسامة الخزرجي قال:


> السلام عليكم يااخواني المهندسين
> انا عجبتني الفكرة حقيقة وانا عندي فكرة ان اطبقهة نظرا لازمة الوقود بالعراق لاكن انا دايخ في بعض المواظيع وارجو مساعدتكم لي وهي
> 1.ما هي اسهل طريقة لاستخلاص الهيدروجين من الماء وهل يستخلص الهيدروجين والاوكسجين معا ام يعزل كل احد منهم
> 2.هل يمكن العمل بنفس نظام السيارات التي تعمل على نظام غاز الاستلين لاكن فقط استبدال الهيدروجين بدلا من الاستلين
> ...


كل تلك الاسئلة ستجد الاجابة عليها داخل موضوع دورة الهيدروجين وبداخل هذا الموضوع ستجد الكثير من الشرح للمخترعين الذين نجحوا في التحول الى وقود الماء 

بل ستجد اكثر مما تتخيل 

فقط اطلع واقراء وستجد ماتريد باذن الله تعالى


----------



## بلا رقيب (30 نوفمبر 2009)

الله يوفقكم جميع والله يعطيكم العافيه


----------



## الميموني-1 (1 ديسمبر 2009)

*بارك الله فيك وشكراً
*


----------



## mysoulstwin (9 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا


----------



## عمرو كمال عباس (11 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير ويسر لك امرك


----------



## hebaa (12 ديسمبر 2009)

*الله يوفقكم جميع والله يعطيكم العافيه*


----------



## جبل ثمر (12 ديسمبر 2009)

عند تحليل الماء كيف يتم فصل الهيدروجين عن الاكسجين
وشكرا مقدما


----------



## kareemegypt2 (13 ديسمبر 2009)

*ارجو المساعده*

السلام عليكم 

انا طالب في بكالريوس هندسه جامعه حلوان وارجوا الافاده في بعض النقاط الخاصه في مشروع تخرجي

المشروع عبارده عن تحبلب المياه للاستخلاص غاز الهيدروجين

عن طريق استعمال خلايا الفوتو فولتك لتحويل ضوء الشمس الي كهرباء واستخدام هذه الكهرباء في تحليل المياه الي اكسجين وهيدروجين

والمشكله هيه


تصميم التانك الخاص بالتحليل

ابعاده وشكله مواد التصنيع المستخدمه
الاملاح التي سوف توضع في المياه ماهو نوع الملح المناسب

وهلي سوف يتم زياده نسبه الملح بعد تحليل المياه ان النسبه ستظل ثابته

ولو نسبه الملح في المياه تقل فاين يذهب هذا الملح

واريد ان اعرف حجم التاك لاحدد عدد خلايا الفوتوا فولتك التي يجب استخدمها

علما بننا لا نريد كميه كبيره من الهيدروجين
بل كميه صغيره تدل علي نجاح المشروع

وبما اني تخصص مكيانيكا قوي فانا ضعيف بعض الشيء في الكهرباء

ولقد علمت ان الامبير يزيد بشده عند تحللي المياه

فا ما هيه حلول هذا المشكله حتي تتحمل الاسلاك

وعلي اي اسا سوف يتم تحديد كميه الكهرباء المستخدمه للتحليل 

ارجوا الافاده وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## XCaliber (19 ديسمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
هذه اول مشاركة لي , و انا من المهتمين بالطاقات البديلة " مع العلم اني لست مهندس " لذلك يرجي مراعة قلة خبرتي
اذن فلن اطيل عليكم 
لاقد وجدت بعض الملاحظات التي ربما تساعدكم في تجاربكم مع تحيات الي كل من ساهم او شارك في نشر هذه العلوم

1- يجب مراعة جميع الكبلا المستخدمة في التجربة للتأكد من تحملها الكهرباء الممررة خلالها ز
2- يجب التأكد من متانة الحاوية المستخدمة في التفاعل " ليس مجرد برطمان"
3- يجب وجود عازل "بلاستيكي"بين القطبين + و - كما بالشكل المرفق "اذن لن تحتاج الي بيكربونات الصودا حسب فهمي"
4- يجب استخدام ماء مقطر و حيث ان ماء العادي "الحنفية" يوجد بي املاح و شوائب 
5- ان ما قد فهمته من خلال قراءاتي في هذا الموضوع , ان الكهرباء اللزمة لفصل الهيدروجين عن الاكسجين ليس مهم بها الفولت و لكن اهم الامبير 


شرح الشكل :-
1- الطرف السالب
2- الطرف الموحب
3- الحاوية 
4- العازل البلاستيكي

النموذج شاهدته علي فيديو علي اليوتيوب
ارجو ان اكون ساهمت و لو بالقليل و شكرا لوقتكم


----------



## حسن59 (21 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراعلى هذا الموضوع وقد استفدنا كثيرا


----------



## حسن59 (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*    الاخوة الاعضاء وزوار. ملتقى المهندسين العرب.​نرجو مساعدتنا على انشاء مركز صغير لبحوث الطاقة النظيفة لتنفيذ الاختراعات الموجودة واجراء الابحاث ونرجو من كل من لديه امكانية مراسة رجال الاعمال او مراسلة جهات اجنبية لها اهتمام بهذا الموضوع.. ان يساعدنا لتنفيذ هذا المشروع
المراسلة.. ملتقى المهندسين العرب .قسم الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة.
انظر. موضوع تنفيذ المستحيل. قسم الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة.​​​*​


----------



## zourkane (1 يناير 2010)

*بارك الله فيك علي المعلومات الى الامام يا شباب
*


----------



## SS14 (5 يناير 2010)

وفقكم الله من جد وجد من كد حصد


----------



## بلا رقيب (13 يناير 2010)

الله يعطيكم العفايه اخوني المهتامين


----------



## ابوحسان5 (16 يناير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم في الحقيقه قرات كل ما كتبه الاخوه ومشاركاتهم الفعاله لانتاج الهيروجين مما يدل على ان الكثيرين يودون ان تتحول هذه المبادئ الى حقيقه علميه ولقد قمت مثلكم بنتاج الهيروجين والاوكسجين في البيت بكميات قليله ومن مبدا ان قطرة الماء تشكل النهر في النهايه واقول الى كل المشاركين جزاكم الله خيرا وان كنت اقترح دون ان اثقل عليكم ان تكون تجاربكم في منطقة مفتوحه حتى لا يتسبب اي انفجار ولو كان صغيرا باي اذا لاهلكم وان تبدا تجربتك اخي بكميات صغيره جدا طالما هناك انبعاث حراره عالي نتيجة التفاعل اما التحول الى تحويل الهيروجين الى غاز طبخ فانا لا انصح بذلك مطلقا لان انفجاره سيؤدي الى هلاك لا سمح الله واما عن تجميع الغاز الناتج من التفاعل فانه بحاجة الى ضغط وتبريد عالي حتى يصبح سائلا وبعد ذلك يمكن تحويله الى محركات غازيه فيها مانع ارتداد اللهب وتتولد داخل هذه المحركات طاقه كهربائيه يمكن الاستفاده منها بالمعامل او البيوت والله اعلم


----------



## ابوحسان5 (16 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم الى الاخ جبل ثمر لفصل الغازينH2oعن بعضهما تضع زجاجتين مملوئتين بالماء وراسهما الى اسفل وداخل كل انبوبه سلك يسمح بمرور تيار كهربائي صغيروالانبوبتين داخل وعاء فيه ماء وحمض خفيف مثل الخل العادي ليساعد على تمام العمليه ثم توصل المحول بالتيار الكربائي فينتج غاز خفيف جدا في كلا الانبوبتين وتلاحظ اثناء صعود الغاز نزول الماء من الانبوبتينوالغاز الاكثر هو الهيروجين والاقل الاكسجين والله اعلم دعواتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (22 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم وفقنى الله الى تجربه جديدة لى ونجحه الى حد كبير فى التمكن من عدم سخونه الاسلاك ان شاء الله فى اقرب فرصه انزلها على النت للاستفادة


----------



## SS14 (29 يناير 2010)

مضمون التجربة صحيح شكرا على الجهد ارجو المتابعة لان فيه خيرا كثير


----------



## mrwho1982 (2 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم اولا

هوانا كنت محتاج دينامو علشان عايز اعمل الخلية الهيدروجينية ممكن تساعدوني اجيبو منين وبكام 

وشكرا علي المساعدة


----------



## medenergy (9 فبراير 2010)

Je veut des documents sur les Échangeurs et la mÉthode pour calculer leurs dimensionnement et mercis


----------



## kareemegypt2 (24 فبراير 2010)

انا اقوم بهذا التجربه لمشروع التخرج ولكن هناك بعض الاسئله
1- عند وضع هيدروكسيد البوتاسيوم في الماء واجراء التجربه شوف تقل نسبه هيدوركسيد البوتاسيوم نتيجه التفاعل فكيف يتم تحند معدل الانخفاض وهل سيترسب التاتج من التفاعل في اسفل التنك وهي يجب تغير المياه ام زياده نسبه الملح ارجوا الافاده

2 - وبالنسبه للكاسود والانود فنحن نستخدم شرائح النيكل فاريك معرفه نسبته التاكل ومتي شوف يتم تغير السرائح

مع العلم ان ابعاد التانك هيه 25 في 25 في 23 سم


ارجو الاافده


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (28 فبراير 2010)

*من اجمل التجارب التى رايتها*

اجمل التجارب التى رايتها وهى 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?gl=DE&hl=de&v=JCtUAFLW-TM

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2DY1gSiEmM

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?gl=DE&hl=de&v=m9Q6gDKP2R0


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (9 مارس 2010)

*شاهدوا تجربتى*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اخوتى لقد يسر لى الله ووفقنى الى تحسين وتطوير تجربتى الاولى 
وهى الان بين ايديكم وعلى إستعدد لمساعدتكم فى حدود إمكانياتى ووفقا لما يسره الله لى 
التجربه الان بين ايديكم بمشيئه الله ادعوكم لى لمشاهدتها 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0y0Ava0-FU​ 
واليكم الصور​ 


































​


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (13 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم اذا لم يفتح معك اليوتيوب فحمل هذا لبرنامج والذى ساكتب لك ان شاء الله رابطته ثمضع رابطه التجربه بتاعتى ثم نزلها على جهازك
ولا تستخدم هذا البرنامج الا فى الخير
http://dw.com.com/redir?edId=3&siteId=4&oId=3000-2071_4-10770616&ontId=2071_4&spi=bb54dce89439a893d6afebf70f2a565b&lop=link&tag=tdw_dltext&ltype=dl_dlnow&pid=11116095&mfgId=6302761&merId=6302761&[email protected]&destUrl=http%3A%2F%2Fdownload.cnet.com%2F3001-2071_4-10770616.html%3Fspi%3Dbb54dce89439a893d6afebf70f2a565b


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (15 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم هل ممكن ان استخدم موتور الثلاجه فى الضغط يعنى ضغط الغاز داخل ابنوبه صغيرة


----------



## احسان2010 (22 مارس 2010)

كيف بدي استخرج الماء من الهيدروجين


----------



## احسان2010 (22 مارس 2010)

كيف بدي استخرج الماء من الهيدروجين


----------



## احسان2010 (22 مارس 2010)

كيف بدي استخرج الماء من الهيدروجين


----------



## احسان2010 (23 مارس 2010)

كيف يمكن استخراج الماء من الهيدروجين


----------



## احسان2010 (23 مارس 2010)

كيف بمكن استخرج الماء من الهيدروجين


----------



## احسان2010 (23 مارس 2010)

لووووو سمحتو بدي شرح كيف استخرج الماء من الهيدروجين


----------



## حسن لصباح2 (25 مارس 2010)

والله يا اخوان كل تجاربكم بتضحك من حيث العمل ام من حيث اللغة التي تستعمل في هذا المنتدى . يعني اللي بيقراهم بفكر 
انو اللي كاتب هذه الكلمات لسه بالحضاني اما التجارب , ولا تجربة عليها القيمة . شو هلهندسة هذه !!!!!!!؟؟


----------



## احسان2010 (26 مارس 2010)

*الهيدروجين*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
نجحت بإستخراج الهيدروجين بطرق امنة عند اشتعاله ولاكن اريد ان اسأل كم لتر هيدروجين يحتاج مولد كهربائي 2 كيلو يعني 2000 واط يعطي كهرباء ما هي الكمية المطلوبة لتشغيله لمدة ساعة من الهيدروجين وهل عند تشغيله بالهيدروجين يستهلك المولد نفس كمية البنزين ام الهيدروجين لانه شديد الاشتعال يستهلك كمية اقل من البنزين توضيح اريد المعرفة التي يستهلكها المولد بالتر الذي يعدل الضغط الجوي مثل زجاجة الكولا وهي فارغة عندما يملئها الهواء اخوكم بالله من فلسطين من غزة . 

وشكرا​


----------



## احسان2010 (26 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
نجحت بإستخراج الهيدروجين بطرق امنة عند اشتعاله ولاكن اريد ان اسأل كم لتر هيدروجين يحتاج مولد كهربائي 2 كيلو يعني 2000 واط يعطي كهرباء ما هي الكمية المطلوبة لتشغيله لمدة ساعة من الهيدروجين وهل عند تشغيله بالهيدروجين يستهلك المولد نفس كمية البنزين ام الهيدروجين لانه شديد الاشتعال يستهلك كمية اقل من البنزين توضيح اريد المعرفة التي يستهلكها المولد بالتر الذي يعدل الضغط الجوي مثل زجاجة الكولا وهي فارغة عندما يمائها الهواء وشكرا​


----------



## bjk12345678 (4 أبريل 2010)

مرحبا
انا قمت بتطبيق دارة الرنين والانابيب الست البعد بين الانابيب 1مم والنتيجة كمية الغاز ضعيفة
وفي حال عدم استخدام دارة الرنين كانت كميت الغاز اقوا وكان الامبير 12 اي كل خلية 2 امبير
والتيار 12 فولت مستمر وفي المجمل كميت الغاز لا تكفي لتشغيل محرك 10 حصان
هستفساري كم خلية اريد لتشغيل المحرك


----------



## د حسين (5 أبريل 2010)

*حسابات*

الأخ احسان المحترم
ان توليد 2 كيلو واط كهرباء تحتاج محرك انفجاري استطاعته 3.5 حصان وهذا يمكن ان يكون بسلندر واحد رباعي اشواط بحجم 300 سي سي وبسرعة 3000 دورة بالدقيقة وهذا يستهلك في كل دورة 150 سي سي مزيج منها 50 سي سي اي 50 سنتمتر مكعب من الهيدروجين ومعها 100 سنتمتر مكعب من الهواء أي ان المحرك يستهلك في الدقيقة 50 ضرب 3000 يساوي 150000 سي سي أي 150 ليتر هيدروجين في الدقيقة ....وللمقارنة فان علية الكولا المعدنية تساوي 333 سي سي أي أن كل ثلاثة كولا تعادل واحد ليتر ... ( اخي العزيز هذه المعلومات هندسية صحيحة ولاتصدق غير ذلك وشكرا )
والله ولي التوفيق واتمنى لك التوفيق...​


----------



## احسان2010 (9 أبريل 2010)

* السلام عليكم *

شكرا على التوضيح لاكن انا عندي المولد الي ذكرتو كما تعلمون فإن الكهرباء في قطاع غزة 

تقطع كل يوم 8 ساعات فأنا عندما اقوم بتشغيل المولد يسحب في الساعة الا ربع لتر بنزين فكم 

لتر من الهيدروجين يعادل لتر البنزين اريد التوضيح بالتر زجاجة الكولا البلاستيكية 

 وشكرا


----------



## احسان2010 (9 أبريل 2010)

ولو سمحت يا دكتور حسين الرد في اسرع وقت


----------



## جبل ثمر (9 أبريل 2010)

كيف نستطيع فصل الغازين الناتجين عن التحليل عن بعضهما وهما الاكسجين والهيدروجين


----------



## fagrelsabah (10 أبريل 2010)

جبل ثمر قال:


> كيف نستطيع فصل الغازين الناتجين عن التحليل عن بعضهما وهما الاكسجين والهيدروجين



الرد وشرح له كامل هنا 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t146896.html[/URL
18







19






20






21




=


----------



## fagrelsabah (10 أبريل 2010)

صورة اخرى


----------



## fagrelsabah (10 أبريل 2010)

صورة اخرى


----------



## all.11 (11 أبريل 2010)

بالمزيد من التألق إن شاء الله


----------



## جبل ثمر (11 أبريل 2010)

fagrelsabah قال:


> الرد وشرح له كامل هنا
> 
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t146896.html[/url
> 18
> ...





شكرا لك اخي الكريم ولكن الرابط لا يعمل ارجو تعديله وانزاله مره اخرى


----------



## د حسين (12 أبريل 2010)

*الأخ احسان*

بداية انا متأسف لتأخري بالرد لأني اليوم قرأت طلبك
وبالمناسبة فاني أحيي صمودكم في غزة ... وقلوبنا معكم ... واتمنى لكم النصر والنجاح ...
بالنسبة للمحرك الذي ذكرت اتوقع ان يكون بحجم 50 سي سي رباعي الأشواط وهذا يحتاج الى حوالي 50 ليتر من غاز الهيدروجين في كل دقيقة .... واذا كان من النوع ثنائي الأشواط فيحتاج الى الضعف اي حوالي مئة ليتر بالدقيقة ..... والليتر هو حجم ما يشغله واحد كيلوغرام من الماء وللتبسيط املأ اي عبوة بلاستيكية بالماء تدريجيا حتى يصبح وزنها واحد كيلوغرام يكون هذا الحجم هو ليتر سواء ماء او غاز ....
ستلاحظ ان كمية الهيدروجين المطلوبة كبيرة جدا نسبة للغاز الذي ستحصل عليه من تحليل الماء كهربائيا مهما كانت الطريقة .....وهي غير مجدية ....
أنصحك أخويا لاتضيع وقتك في هذا الاتجاه .... بل توجه للاستفادة من الطاقة الشمسية أو طاقة الرياح وهي مضمونة ..... أتمنى لك التوفيق ... وأرجو ان تراسلني برسالة خاصة لأساعدك قدر الامكان ...​


----------



## جبل ثمر (12 أبريل 2010)

د حسين قال:


> بداية انا متأسف لتأخري بالرد لأني اليوم قرأت طلبك
> 
> وبالمناسبة فاني أحيي صمودكم في غزة ... وقلوبنا معكم ... واتمنى لكم النصر والنجاح ...
> بالنسبة للمحرك الذي ذكرت اتوقع ان يكون بحجم 50 سي سي رباعي الأشواط وهذا يحتاج الى حوالي 50 ليتر من غاز الهيدروجين في كل دقيقة .... واذا كان من النوع ثنائي الأشواط فيحتاج الى الضعف اي حوالي مئة ليتر بالدقيقة ..... والليتر هو حجم ما يشغله واحد كيلوغرام من الماء وللتبسيط املأ اي عبوة بلاستيكية بالماء تدريجيا حتى يصبح وزنها واحد كيلوغرام يكون هذا الحجم هو ليتر سواء ماء او غاز ....
> ...


 

هل تقصد بالدقيقه ام بالساعه

لان ذلك يعني 3000 لتر بالساعه


وهل عن تجربه ام ماذا نرجو التوضيح


----------



## د حسين (13 أبريل 2010)

*الى السيد جبل تمر*

نعم الكمية المطلوبة 50 ليتر بالدقيقة والهيدروجين عل شكل غاز وعملية الحساب سهلة كتبتها في مكان آخر.
اما في السيارات فيستعمل الهيدروجين المسال ويكون على شكل سائل حرارته 253 مئوية تحت الصفر وتحت ضغط 50 بار وفي هذه الحالة بعد تبخيره بازالة الضغط والتسخين كل ليتر هيدروجين سائل ينتج 11000 ليتر اي 11 متر مكعب من الهيدروجين الغاز وهكذا يكون كافيا للاستعمال ​


----------



## سعد العادلى (22 أبريل 2010)

مشكور


----------



## hema777777 (27 أبريل 2010)

السادة الأعضاء والمشتركين فقد قمت بتجربة انتاج الهيدروجين بدائرة استانلى ماير التى قمت بتنفيذها بنجاح وقمت باستخراج الهيدروجين وقمت بتعبئته فى بالون فى المرة الأولى وقمت بتشغيل موتور ماكينة كهرباء به وتمت التجربة بنجاح باهر - وقمت بانتاج الهيدروجين مرة أخرى بدون الدائرة وبدون سخونة للألواح والسؤال هنا كيف اقوم بتسويقه فأنا اعرض الفكرة للبيع وهذا اميلى للمراسلة 

*تأكد قبل أن تضيف الرد يمنع وضع عروض وطلبات التوظيف والإعلانات و البريد الالكتروني و وسيلة الاتصال في أي مشاركة .*


----------



## hema777777 (27 أبريل 2010)

السادة الأعضاء والمشتركين فقد قمت بتجربة انتاج الهيدروجين بدائرة استانلى ماير التى قمت بتنفيذها بنجاح وقمت باستخراج الهيدروجين وقمت بتعبئته فى بالون فى المرة الأولى وقمت بتشغيل موتور ماكينة كهرباء به وتمت التجربة بنجاح باهر - وقمت بانتاج الهيدروجين مرة أخرى بدون الدائرة وبدون سخونة للألواح والسؤال هنا كيف اقوم بتسويقه فأنا اعرض الفكرة للبيع


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (27 أبريل 2010)

تأكد قبل أن تضيف الرد يمنع وضع عروض وطلبات التوظيف والإعلانات و البريد الالكتروني و وسيلة الاتصال في أي مشاركة .


----------



## د حسين (28 أبريل 2010)

*الى السيد hema777777*

أرجو من السيد hema777777 بيان ما فعلته بالارقام مثل حجم الهيدروجين وماصرفت من طاقة للحصول عليه وماهي المدة التي عمل بها المحرك وما استطاعته ( وهل فصلت الكارباراتور - المفحم- عن المحرك قبل استعمال الهيدروجين... أخشى ان تكون شغلت المحرك على ما تبقى من بنزين في حوض الكارباراتور ) ... وشكرا ​


----------



## علاء الفلاحات (28 أبريل 2010)

هذا جزء من البحث
,ولن اعلق
وان شاء الله لكم المزيد
Constant Values for Both With and Without running the cell[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
T(exhaust)[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
Volume Flow rate (cc\hr)[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
N(rpm)[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
Voltage (v)[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
Current (ampere)[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
Without HHO[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
With HHO[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
Without HHO[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
With HHO[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
1100[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]1.25[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]83[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
191[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]181[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
312[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
282[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
1500[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]5[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]134.4[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
305[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]300[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
672[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
630[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
1900[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]6.25[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]189[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
398[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]390[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
966[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
906[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
2300[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]7.5[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]234[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
456[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]453[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
1332[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
1224[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## علاء الفلاحات (28 أبريل 2010)




----------



## علاء الفلاحات (28 أبريل 2010)

*العنوان*



علاء الفلاحات قال:


> هذا جزء من البحث
> ,ولن اعلق
> وان شاء الله لكم المزيد
> Constant Values for Both With and Without running the cell
> ...


نتن


----------



## د حسين (29 أبريل 2010)

*؟؟؟؟؟ علاء؟؟؟*

لم نفهم شيئا يا علاء أفدنا بوضوح عربي .... وشكرا​


----------



## علاء الفلاحات (29 أبريل 2010)

افتح ملف word وتأمل


----------



## ابو سكوت (29 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيكم وسدد خطاكم


----------



## ابو سكوت (29 أبريل 2010)

اللهم بارك لكل مجتهد واجعل جهده فى سبيلك


----------



## ابو سكوت (29 أبريل 2010)

هل استخراج الهيدروجين من الماء فكره عمليه ام لا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## د حسين (1 مايو 2010)

*فارغ*



علاء الفلاحات قال:


> افتح ملف word وتأمل


 الملف موجود ولكنه فارغ يا أستاذ ؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## علاء الفلاحات (2 مايو 2010)

السادة الكرام سوف اقوم قريبا ببحث عمل يقوم على تأثر غاز hho المستخلص من الماء بواسطة التحليل الكهربائي
على اداء المحرك عند خلطه مع الهواء الداخل الى المحرك مع التفاصيل انتظرونا..............


----------



## ana3rbe (19 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم

هذه طريقة لاستخراج الهيدروجين اترككم مع الرابط

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R9THdzBuJ7c


----------



## turbine eng (30 مايو 2010)

يرجى اخذ الحيطة والحذر من هكذا تجارب


----------



## الباتل1 (2 يونيو 2010)

لماذا لم نرائ مواظيع جديد هل قلة في الهندسين ......
لماذا لا ينشر العلم لتستفيد منة الاومة


----------



## thewaytotruth (22 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم

اذا تساعدنا في الوقت القريب بمشروع استخراج الهيدروجين من الماء بطريقة موجات الراديووو القصيرة بتردد 13 ميغا هيرتز
دعوة للجميع لنصنع هذا الجهاز لكي نتمكن من دعم اهلنا في غزة بااستخراج طاقة كهربايئة من الهيدروجين او الاستفادة منه بالوسائل الكثيرة
لقد تم رفع بعض المخططات والفيديوهات للمهندس جون كنززس الذي اكتشف هذه الطريقة 
وهذه الطريقة افضل بكثير من ستانلي ماير او البلاسما او غيرهم من المشاريع التي تحتاج الى الكثير من الامبير مع كمية قليلة من الغاز المنتج

http://www.4shared.com/dir/9doJftWW/john_kanzius.html
والحمد الله رب العالمين


----------



## ksime (3 يوليو 2010)

الله يوفقك لما يحبه ويرضة
اخي العزيز الانسان ان لم يفشل مناول محاوله قد يصيبه غرور الحمد لله انك حاولت وفي الرحلة الثانية النجاح 
ان شاء الله


----------



## الجعفرى (12 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

كيف حاللك يا ابو عبد الله 

ما اخر التجارب مع الهيدروجين؟؟؟​


----------



## nody2 (12 يوليو 2010)

اريد شىء لتعليم المبتدأين


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (12 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم اخى الجعفرى اخبار وحشنى خد يا سيدى تجربه الاخيرة لى بس فشلت نوعا ما ويكفينا شرف التجربه مع انشيدة متبكيش على ياما متبكيش ابنك حى شهيد فى الجنه متخفيش
الرابطه هى http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0y0Ava0-FU


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (12 يوليو 2010)

واى خدمه


----------



## عبد الله التونسي (21 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## عاطف فهمي (29 يوليو 2010)

الأخ الفاضل / أبو عبد الله المصري السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
لقد شاهدت تجاربك لاستخراج الهيدروكسي..كانت والله جميلة جدا علي الرغم من انها لم توفق ..ولكن كما قلت انت
يكفينا شرف المحاولة ....أخي لقد قلت أن التجربة لم تنجح بسبب قلة الغاز المستخرج.....اذا هنا المشكلة...
أخي لقد قرأت في موضوع ( شرح لنظرية لوقود الماء) مشاركة للاخ/ narzan2 يقول أنه أجري تعديل علي دائرة ستانلي ماير وجعلها تنتج كميات كبيرة من الغاز (وهي المشكلة التي تبحث لها أنت عن حل) ويقول الاخ أنه علي استعداد لشرح التجارب والتعديلات لمن يريدعلي الخاص ...فحاول التواصل معه لعل الفتح يكون قريبا...أحاول المساعدة ما استطعت متمنيا التوفيق للجميع وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## قديم الشوق (5 أغسطس 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
يأخوه ممكن أحد يساعدني 
كيف ابني الدائره المستخدمه لأستخراج الهيدروجين
على حسب مارئيت من المقاطع ان المواد كالتالي 
بور كمبيوتر 
وأسلاك 
وحديد ستيل 
والأسلاك الموجب والسالب كلاهما يدخلان في الماء
س مايحدث ألتماس ؟
وأذا كان السؤال قد طرح في موضع سابق وتم الأجابه عليه اتمنى توجيهي إليه 
------------------
أثراء للموضوع 

عندما كنت أدرس مادة اللاحام 
أذكر أنه عند افتح الأستلين يحدث مثل مايحدث في تجاربكم وعندما افتح الأوكسجين تكون العملية :28:
أعتقد ان التجربه ينقصها الأوكسجين بنسبه معينه لتكون عملية أستخراج غز الهيدروجين ناجحه 

من خلال التجارب التي رأيتها أتوقع أن هناك مشكله أخرى وهي مشكلة الحراره 
اعتقد يمكن معالجة مشكلة الحراره من خلال أناء مليء بالماء يوضع بداخله المشروع للتبريد

هل نظرياتي في مكانها أم أنا مخطئ وشكراً 
والله أعلم 


*​


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (11 أغسطس 2010)

عاطف فهمي قال:


> الأخ الفاضل / أبو عبد الله المصري السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> لقد شاهدت تجاربك لاستخراج الهيدروكسي..كانت والله جميلة جدا علي الرغم من انها لم توفق ..ولكن كما قلت انت
> يكفينا شرف المحاولة ....أخي لقد قلت أن التجربة لم تنجح بسبب قلة الغاز المستخرج.....اذا هنا المشكلة...
> أخي لقد قرأت في موضوع ( شرح لنظرية لوقود الماء) مشاركة للاخ/ narzan2 يقول أنه أجري تعديل علي دائرة ستانلي ماير وجعلها تنتج كميات كبيرة من الغاز (وهي المشكلة التي تبحث لها أنت عن حل) ويقول الاخ أنه علي استعداد لشرح التجارب والتعديلات لمن يريدعلي الخاص ...فحاول التواصل معه لعل الفتح يكون قريبا...أحاول المساعدة ما استطعت متمنيا التوفيق للجميع وتقبل تحياتي


 السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
شكر لاهتمامك يا اخى وإن شاء الله اتواصل مع الاخ وإن شاء الله الفتح قريب نسألك الدعاء



قديم الشوق قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته *
> 
> *يأخوه ممكن أحد يساعدني *
> *كيف ابني الدائره المستخدمه لأستخراج الهيدروجين*
> ...


 السلام عليكم يا اخى جرب تصنع مثل ما فعلت والفديوم عندك 
السؤال الثانى ان الاسلاك الموجب والسالب يدخلون الميه وما يحدث ماس نعم ما يحدث ماس بالضبط احيانا نرى بعض الناس ليسخن الماء يضع قطعتين حديد احدهما موصله بالكهرباء والاخرى بالسالب 
لماذا لم يحدث ماس لانه باختصار تحوله الكهرباء الى حاله التسخين وكذلك مع الموضوع اللى معنا والله اعلم ومتاسف لانى ممكن اكن غير موفق فى الشرح


----------



## ehsansabah (15 أغسطس 2010)

في هذا الرابط يتم انتاج هيدروجين بنسبه نقاوه عالية 99.9%
http://peoplesnewenergy.com/home


----------



## fadel55 (29 أغسطس 2010)

اخواني الاعزاء لقد توصلت الى طريقة مثلى وسريعه لتفكيك الماء واستعملتها لقص الحديد لاكن المشكلة الماء يسخن بعد حوالي نصف ساعة


----------



## فرعون المحركات (2 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

كنت أسأل من اين يمكن احضار خلية للتحليل


----------



## ماهر الكترو (4 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا يا ابو بكر على توضيحك الهام


----------



## 1977219 (18 سبتمبر 2010)

thewaytotruth قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> اذا تساعدنا في الوقت القريب بمشروع استخراج الهيدروجين من الماء بطريقة موجات الراديووو القصيرة بتردد 13 ميغا هيرتز
> دعوة للجميع لنصنع هذا الجهاز لكي نتمكن من دعم اهلنا في غزة بااستخراج طاقة كهربايئة من الهيدروجين او الاستفادة منه بالوسائل الكثيرة
> ...


----------



## alaaelmahdy (18 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فى عقوليكم يا اخوانى وذادكم علما


----------



## abbo (21 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
اخ ابو عبدالله المصري اشكرك علي التجربه ولكن من اين حصلت علي دائرة استانلي ماير التي ظهرت في التجربة او كيف صنعتها؟ ارجو تفاصيل اكثر

اخ 1977219 الفكرة مثيرة للاهتمام وانتظر منك مزيدا من المعلومات


----------



## علاء الفلاحات (3 أكتوبر 2010)

تحية طيبة للجميع 
احدث الابحاث عن غاز الهيدروكسي نتمنى ان تفيدكم
الى الاخ زملكاوي المحترم تمعن في بحث الروسان
سوف تجد ان الطاقة الناتجة من احتراق هدا الغاز اكبر من الطاقة المستهلكة للتحليل وهذا ما يدعم بحثي


----------



## nasser321 (6 أكتوبر 2010)

1977219 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> شكرا لك اخي الكريم والشكر الجزيل للاخ ابو عبد الله عندما قرات مشاركتك تشجعت وقررت ان اشارك اعمل على الموضوع منذ 4 سنوات وهذه مشاركتي الاولى بهذا الموضوع.....................................................* بعد لكن من فترة قريبة شاهدت مقطع فيديو وهو خبر تنقله قناة امريكية عنوانه {power of water}عن مخترع امريكي يشغل سيارته* ومولدة للكهرباء ببيته حسب مافهمت من اللي رأيته انه يستخرج الهيدروجين من الماء وبكميات هائلة تكاد لاتصدق ولاحظت ان الماء نقي كأنه مأء مقطر المهم التجربة المبينة هو انه يضع انبوب اختبار به الماء بمجال يعطي موجات ميكرويفية تجعل الماء يتفكك بسرعة ويشتعل وبدون اي تلامس على مبدأ الميكرويف المستخدم بالطهي هذا المقطع جعلني افكر بالامر مجددا وقررت ان اعيد التجارب ولكن بمبدأ مختلف هذه المره اي بتصميم دائرة تشبه دارة المايكروويف وتسليطها على الماء بدون تلامس مباشر وسأوافيكم بالنتأج بعد التجربة ومن لديه معلومات عن هذا الموضوع بالذات ارجو منه المشاركة ولكم جزيل الشكر[/size]



الأخ الفاضل 
ما هى أخبار التجارب 
أتمنى لو وضعت لنا رابط اليوتيوب الذى ذكرته لان هناك 329000 ملف يظهر بالبحث
مع شكرنا لك مسبقا و الله يوفقك​


----------



## abdulah2 (8 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اقدم لكم تجربه بسيطه قمة بها وهي وضعت مل انا صقير من الما ووضعت عليه كميه من الملح ووصلت حديدتين الى داخل الانا ووصلت التيار من شاحن السياره الي يباع كخازن لشحن البطاريه والنتيجه ضهور فقاقيع من الجهه السالبه وتغيير لون الما حتا اصبح الما كا لطحالب لاكن لم استطع جمع الغاز سلام


----------



## mohab.rashad (10 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
فى موضوع دائرة ( ستانلي ماير)....
هل من معادلة تجمع علاقة بين :
Volt , Ampere, Surface Area of the Poles what ever the shape , distance between poles, type and concentration salt, Temp, Pressure .
لتكون النتيجة حجم (V) الغاز (HHO) الناتج من التفاعل


----------



## abdulah2 (15 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخوه الاعزا اعرض عليكم بعض محاولاتي التي استطيع ان اقول اني قطعت شوط لا باس فيه لاكن النيجه لازالت بحاجه الى المزيد من التجارب ويا ريت تفيدونا ان امكن لمن يرا ناحية القصور عندي والتجربه كالتالي
وضعت كميه من الما ووضعة لفافة غصدير على حافة الانا واوصلة التيار وكانة النتيجه تفاعل بطي لاكن قمة باضافة ملح الطعام وكانت النتيجه مذهله تفاعل قوي جدا لاكن لم تنشعل عندي الغازات الخارجه لذا ارجو من من يعرف الاسباب افادتي


----------



## احمد احمدو (22 أكتوبر 2010)

1977219 قال:


> thewaytotruth قال:
> 
> 
> > السلام عليكم
> ...


----------



## امواج الخليج (2 نوفمبر 2010)

_كل الشكر علي هذا الموضوع الشييق _
_لك اجل التقدير والاحترام _
_متمنيا لك التقدم والازدهاااااااار _
_اخوك _
_امواج الخليج _


----------



## tanji12 (4 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
تجاربي الشخصية في استخراج الهدروجين للسنة الماضية على اليوتوب
هناك 8 فيديو tanji hh0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MOQe3QC-nXE&feature=related


----------



## firas_noraldeen (6 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا موضوع شيق فعلااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## الجعفرى (21 نوفمبر 2010)

ابوعبد الله المصرى قال:


> السلام عليكم اخى الجعفرى اخبار وحشنى خد يا سيدى تجربه الاخيرة لى بس فشلت نوعا ما ويكفينا شرف التجربه مع انشيدة متبكيش على ياما متبكيش ابنك حى شهيد فى الجنه متخفيش
> الرابطه هى http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0y0ava0-fu


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة بل انت الذى وحشتنى كثيرا كل عام وانت بالف خير رايت الفديو واهنأك ينقصك خزان مع الاحتياطات الامنية فقط

ولى سؤال ما علاقة النشيد بالتجربة؟!!!!!
ههههههههه
على فكرة يا جماعة انا التقيت بالاخ ابو عبد الله وهوة من الشخصيات المثابرة وقضيت اليوم معة باكملة ولكن لبعد المسافة فى الاقامة بيننا لايوجد زيارات


----------



## raifraif (22 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
تحياتي لكل الذين يعملون في هذا المجال الشيق وبهذه المناسبة أحببت أن أجلب لكم ملف يتجاوز حجمه 3 G يتضمن العديد من الكتب والأفلام والبحوث عن إنتاج غاز HHO وتشغيل المحركات بهذا الغاز

أرجو أن ينال رضاكم


http://www.fileserve.com/file/cEuH6Zv
http://www.fileserve.com/file/XgPKNJ8
http://www.fileserve.com/file/EPM2UCA
http://www.fileserve.com/file/34Jwajv
http://www.fileserve.com/file/m9sDjEc
http://www.fileserve.com/file/bb7NjT9
http://www.fileserve.com/file/bhTBTTV
http://www.fileserve.com/file/EHdr4B2
http://www.fileserve.com/file/DVzXffn
http://www.fileserve.com/file/mJFTUJU
http://www.fileserve.com/file/hNN6Wub
http://www.fileserve.com/file/dcxufH7
http://www.fileserve.com/file/qTBDTWE
http://www.fileserve.com/file/ufnaZYD
http://www.fileserve.com/file/kb5C7Ax
http://www.fileserve.com/file/PTdmymf
http://www.fileserve.com/file/zjk4Mrn
http://www.fileserve.com/file/feJ3Y8j
http://www.fileserve.com/file/TuEN4S4


 
شموخ رجل
رائف


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (6 ديسمبر 2010)

الجعفرى قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة بل انت الذى وحشتنى كثيرا كل عام وانت بالف خير رايت الفديو واهنأك ينقصك خزان مع الاحتياطات الامنية فقط
> 
> ولى سؤال ما علاقة النشيد بالتجربة؟!!!!!
> ههههههههه
> على فكرة يا جماعة انا التقيت بالاخ ابو عبد الله وهوة من الشخصيات المثابرة وقضيت اليوم معة باكملة ولكن لبعد المسافة فى الاقامة بيننا لايوجد زيارات


السلام عليكم حبيبى يا جعفرى انا فقدت تلفونك ياريت تسبلى رقمك اما بالنسبة للخزان فانا جتلى الفكرة دة بعد ما اجريت تجربتى الاخيرة التى لم اصورها والخزان هيكون عبارة عن بالونه كبيرة ام جنيه ههههههه بجد دى ايسر خزان 
اما عن علاقه الفديو بالنشيد لا شيء بس حبيت انشر نشيد نادر فملقتش غير الطريق دى
المهم ابشرك وابش الاخوة باننى ان شاء الله ساجرى تجربه قريبا وسانشرها لكم ان شاء الله والتجربه الاوليه المبدئيه حصلت منها على كميه كثيرة خزنتها فى بالونه كبيرة ولكن معرفتش اشغل بيها متوسكل لان المتسكل بتعنا اتباع ومفيش حد وافق يدينى موتوسكله اجرب عليه التجربه حصلت منها على تقريبا من 6 الى 10 لتر تقريبا هيدروجين ( التحليل كيميائى وليس كهربى )
على كل حال ادعولى


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (6 ديسمبر 2010)

1977219 قال:


> thewaytotruth قال:
> 
> 
> > السلام عليكم
> ...


----------



## مسترالعراق (21 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخ raifraif هل يمكن تحويل الملفات الرابط اخر يدعم التحميل... ولك الشكر
* 
*


----------



## popz (24 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله اخى الكريم الذى يسأل على كيفية تخزين الهدروجين 
1-يمكنك بالفعل تخزينه فى اسطوانات ولكن لابد من معرفة مدى تحمل هذه الاسطوانة للضغط الجوى 
2-بعد معرفة البار فعليك ان تستخدم وسيلة امان للتحكم فى الغاز الناتج من حيث دخوله الى الاسطوانة 
3-وعليك استخدام عداد شيك بلف او اية وسيلة موجودة بالاسواق
4-عليك استخدام نفس وسيلة الامان ايضا فى نفس بعد عدم دخول الغاز الى الاسطوانة فلابد من ان يخرج الغاز الى الهواء الطلق من حيث لايكون هناك اضرار
5-ولكن هناك اختلاف من حيث استخدام وسائل الامان فعند الاسطوانة يكون هناك غلق لدخول الغاز اما فى عملية الاستنتاج فيكون هناك تفريغ فى الهواء مباشر
ارجوا ان اكون قد هناك استفادة
واخيرا يمكنك الذهاب لشراء الادوات مع العلم ان كل هذه الاشياء التى ستحتاجها تباع جاهزة بالفعل فعليك بالبحث
وتجميع الجهاز ولكن يتوجب عليك ان ان تعرف القوى والمعدلات التى ستحتاجها ومن ثم السؤال عنها لكى تتناسب مع بعضها البعض واخيرا فعليك بالتنفيذ الجاد ان كان لديك قدرة لنفتخر بك كعربى مخترع


----------



## ابومازن المغرب (26 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
هذه اول مشاركة لي في هذا الموضوع 
بالنسبة للخزان كنت قد رايت صورة اعجبتني لانتاح البيوغاز وكان الخزان هو اطار داخلى لعجلة و من الافضل ان تكون اكبر عجلة اي عجلة الجرار الخلفية .
فهوقابل للتمدد و يتحمل الضغط و حجمه كبير 
أنا ابحث في الموضوع من 3 ايام و هدفي هو تركيب مولد الهيدروجين في السيارة خصوصا بعد ان نجح معي تشغيلها بغاز البوطان الموجود في قارورات الغاز المستعمل في الطبخ في المنازل ووصلت الى ربع استهلاك الذي كنت استهلكه من البنزين. 
نشكر الجميع على المشاركات المفيدة التي استفدنا منها جميعا
قريبا جدا سابدا بانتاج الهيدوجين

و اخيرا لدي هذا السؤال:

هل استعمال صفائح اينوكس inox مناسب ؟


----------



## ابومازن المغرب (26 ديسمبر 2010)

tanji12 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> تجاربي الشخصية في استخراج الهدروجين للسنة الماضية على اليوتوب
> هناك 8 فيديو tanji hh0
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=moqe3qc-nxe&feature=related




لدي ملاحظة حول محاولة تركيب مولد الهدروجين لتشغيل الدراجة النارية

ارتكبت خطئا كان قاتلا لاستمرار مشروعك 
وهو انك استعملت خزان الكرباء المركب في الدراجة و هذا الخزان قدرته طاقته محدودة جدا جدا وعلى ما اعتقد لا تتعدة 2 امبير و مولد الهيدروجين يحتاج على الاقل الى 10 امبير 
و شاحن الدراجة لن يولد ههذا الامبير المرتفع و هذا لن تحصل عليه الى من خزان السيارة 
والله اعلم
اخوكم هاوي وليس مهندس


----------



## ابومازن المغرب (27 ديسمبر 2010)

ملاحظة :
خزان الكهرباء =البطارية


----------



## د حسين (27 ديسمبر 2010)

*انتبه جيدا*



ابومازن المغرب قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> أنا ابحث في الموضوع من 3 ايام و هدفي هو تركيب مولد الهيدروجين في السيارة خصوصا بعد ان نجح معي تشغيلها بغاز البوطان الموجود في قارورات الغاز المستعمل في الطبخ في المنازل ووصلت الى ربع استهلاك الذي كنت استهلكه من البنزين.
> نشكر الجميع على المشاركات المفيدة التي استفدنا منها جميعا
> قريبا جدا سابدا بانتاج الهيدوجين



أخي العزيز تحية طيبة
انتبه .... انتاج الهيدروجين عملية سهلة .. ولكن التعامل معه خطير فهو سريع الانتشار ( 1000 متر في الثانية ) ..لذا فان المحركات العاملة على الهيروجين تختلف عن تلك العامل بالبوتان حيث ان محرك البنزين العادي يعمل بدون اي تعديلات على البوتان ... بينما في الهيدروجين يتم حقن الهيدروجين مباشرة في حجرة الاحتراق ضمن المحرك وليس في أقنية الشهيق .....
ولتأكيد خبر الخطورة سأبحث لك عن رابط لقصة موت مخترع كان يتعامل بما انت مقبل عليه في مؤسسة متخصصة بذلك في أمريكا..
واذا كان هدفك توفير كامل الهيدروجين من مولد محركك فقط دون الاستعانة بمصدر طاقة خارجي فعمليتك فاشلة حتما .. فوقود الماء خدعة ؟؟؟؟؟
أتمنى لك السلامة أولا
الرجاء تابع هذا الرابط
 http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t204713.html#post1699270
وهذا

[FONT=&quot]http://pesn.com/2010/06/18/9501662_water-fuel-research_Explosion_kills_inventor/[/FONT]​


----------



## tanji12 (27 ديسمبر 2010)

> *لدي ملاحظة حول محاولة تركيب مولد الهدروجين لتشغيل الدراجة النارية
> 
> ارتكبت خطئا كان قاتلا لاستمرار مشروعك
> وهو انك استعملت خزان الكرباء المركب في الدراجة و هذا الخزان قدرته طاقته محدودة جدا جدا وعلى ما اعتقد لا تتعدة 2 امبير و مولد الهيدروجين يحتاج على الاقل الى 10 امبير
> ...


السلام عليكم
لست انا من قام بتشغيل الدراجة النارية
انتبه كتيرا عند التعامل مع الهدروجين انا ايضا متلك من المغرب لست مهندس فعند تجاربي السنة الماضية انفجر مرتين 
ولكن لم اصب بادى هدا فيديو الانفجار
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FjVlD2KYpsM&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL
لتفادي الانفجار يجب ان تركب مانع ارتداد اللهب
ولا انصحك باستخدامه في السيارة فالعملية خطرة عليك وعلى الاخرين


----------



## ابومازن المغرب (27 ديسمبر 2010)

د حسين قال:


> أخي العزيز تحية طيبة
> انتبه .... انتاج الهيدروجين عملية سهلة .. ولكن التعامل معه خطير فهو سريع الانتشار ( 1000 متر في الثانية ) ..لذا فان المحركات العاملة على الهيروجين تختلف عن تلك العامل بالبوتان حيث ان محرك البنزين العادي يعمل بدون اي تعديلات على البوتان ... بينما في الهيدروجين يتم حقن الهيدروجين مباشرة في حجرة الاحتراق ضمن المحرك وليس في أقنية الشهيق .....
> ولتأكيد خبر الخطورة سأبحث لك عن رابط لقصة موت مخترع كان يتعامل بما انت مقبل عليه في مؤسسة متخصصة بذلك في أمريكا..
> واذا كان هدفك توفير كامل الهيدروجين من مولد محركك فقط دون الاستعانة بمصدر طاقة خارجي فعمليتك فاشلة حتما .. فوقود الماء خدعة ؟؟؟؟؟
> ...



اشكر اخي على النصيحة ؟
اعرف انه من المستحيل الاستغناء عن البنزين
لكن في استعمال البوتان مخالفة قانونية و انا لا اريد ان اخالف القانون
لذلك اردت ان اخفظ من استهلاك البنزين قدر المستطاع

لقد رأيت الكثير من الفيديوهات على اليوتوب وقد ركب الجهاز في السيارت بخقنه فقط بعد فلتر الهواء و ليس مباشرة في غرفة الاحتراق يعني في نفس مكان ادخال البوتان تقريبا 
لاني اضع انبوب البوتان داخل الكاربراتور الى اقصى عمق يمكن ان اصل اليه
طبعا وسائل الامان ساستعملها كلها من فلتر الهواء و مانع ارتداد اللهب و نظام تحرير الهيدوجين في الهواء عند ارتفاع الضغط عن المناسب

سوال اخر : 
هل هناك وسائل امان غير ما ذكرت ؟
لم يجبني احد عن السؤال السابق:
هل صفائح اينوكس مناسبة و هي لا تصدأ مع الاستعمال الدائم؟


----------



## ابومازن المغرب (27 ديسمبر 2010)

tanji12 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> لست انا من قام بتشغيل الدراجة النارية
> انتبه كتيرا عند التعامل مع الهدروجين انا ايضا متلك من المغرب لست مهندس فعند تجاربي السنة الماضية انفجر مرتين
> ولكن لم اصب بادى هدا فيديو الانفجار
> ...




اعتدر اعتقدت انك انت من حاول تشغيل الدراجة لاني قرأت الموضوع منذ مدة و عندالرد لم اركز اعتذر 
اشكرك على النصيحة
ساكون جريصا جدا ان شاء الله جيدا 
و الحافظ الله


----------



## د حسين (27 ديسمبر 2010)

*أكرر نصيحتي*



ابومازن المغرب قال:


> لكن في استعمال البوتان مخالفة قانونية و انا لا اريد ان اخالف القانون
> لذلك اردت ان اخفظ من استهلاك البنزين قدر المستطاع
> 
> لقد رأيت الكثير من الفيديوهات على اليوتوب وقد ركب الجهاز في السيارت بخقنه فقط بعد فلتر الهواء و ليس مباشرة في غرفة الاحتراق يعني في نفس مكان ادخال البوتان تقريبا
> ...



أخي العزيز ابو مازن
أكرر نصيحتي وأجري على الله
1- بالنسبة للمسألة القانونية أي تغيير في وقود المحرك هو مخالفة .
2 - لن تستطيع تخفيض استهلاك البنزين إلا اذا استخدمت طاقة خارجية مثل كهرباء المنزل او غيرها لتوليد الهيدروجين وتخزينه بضغط عالي وكلاهما يستهلك طاقة وثمنها أكبر من التوفير المتوقع في البنزين .
3 - المخاطرة كبيرة ووسائل الأمان التي ذكرتها انت غير كافية ( الهيدروجين خطير جدا وليس مثل البوتان ) ويبدو انك لم تقرأجيدا الخبر عبر الرابط لأنه بالانكليزي ( استعن بصديق يترجم ) فمهما تكن اجراءاتك عالية لن تكون على مستوى تلك الشركة الأمريكية المتخصصة بنفس المجال . وسرعة ارتداد اللهب أكبر من سرعة اغلاق مانع الارتداد ... حيث احتراق الهيدروجين انفجاريا لدرجة انك لن تستطيع رؤية اي لهب .... ؟؟؟؟؟
4 - في محركات الهيدروجين يتم حقن الهيدروجين ضمن حجرة الاحتراق مباشرة بواسطة حاقن يشبه طريقة حقن الديزل بمحركات الديزل ( وفي التوقيت اللازم وبدون شرارة كهربائية ) ولا يشبه طريقة محركات البنزين ... لذلك محركات الهيدروجين تشبه محركات الديزل أكثر من محركات البنزين ..
5 - أخي العزيز لاتصدق مشاهد الفيديو لأنهم ربما استخدموا البوتان وقالوا انه هيدروجين ( هناك بشر أشرار يريدون اصابة غيرهم ما أصابهم من شر ويحجبون الخير عن غيره )
6 - ثق بي وخذ عبرة مما حصل لغيرك ولن تندم.. وإلا أنا متأكد من ندمك بعد فوات الأوان .
أخيرا أي خطأ مع الهيدروجين قد يكون الأخير ...
اقبل تحياتي وأخبرني ماذا سيحدث معك ؟؟؟ وآمل خيرا​


----------



## firasrihawy (27 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا للجميع على المشاركات 
وانا لي تجارب مماثلة لكن كل هذه التجارب غير مجدية وكلفة استخراج الهدرجين اعلى من التوفير الذي سنحصل عليه 
نرجو من الاخوة المهندسين وضع تجارب عملية باستخدام التردد 
وعلى فكرة الحوار و التجارب لا تدل على منهج هندسي بل تجارب هواة 
نرجو من الاخوة المهندسين وضع مشاركات دقيقة وعلى اساس علمي


----------



## د حسين (27 ديسمبر 2010)

*النتيجة واحدة*



firasrihawy قال:


> شكرا للجميع على المشاركات
> وانا لي تجارب مماثلة لكن كل هذه التجارب غير مجدية وكلفة استخراج الهدرجين اعلى من التوفير الذي سنحصل عليه
> نرجو من الاخوة المهندسين وضع تجارب عملية باستخدام التردد
> وعلى فكرة الحوار و التجارب لا تدل على منهج هندسي بل تجارب هواة
> نرجو من الاخوة المهندسين وضع مشاركات دقيقة وعلى اساس علمي


ياسيدي تحية طيبة
النتيجة واحدة مهما اختلفت الطريقة فالحصول على الهيدروجين عملية ماصة للطاقة واحتراقه عملية منتجة للطاقة ::: نظريا التساوي وعمليا يوجد هدر ومردود أقل من الواحد حتما وبالتالي خسارة وليس ربح
أخي العزيز كلامي علمي وواضح وهندسي ولكنه مبسط من أجل ان يفهمه الهواة ... أما العالمين بحقائق الأمور فلا خلاف بيننا .. والحكم هو مبدأ انحفاظ الطاقة وهو ليس قانونا بل مبدأ وهو في مرتبة أعلى من القانون حيث منه تنبعث القوانين وهو الحكم النهائي بينها...
​


----------



## ابومازن المغرب (27 ديسمبر 2010)

د حسين قال:


> أخي العزيز ابو مازن
> أكرر نصيحتي وأجري على الله
> 1- بالنسبة للمسألة القانونية أي تغيير في وقود المحرك هو مخالفة .
> 2 - لن تستطيع تخفيض استهلاك البنزين إلا اذا استخدمت طاقة خارجية مثل كهرباء المنزل او غيرها لتوليد الهيدروجين وتخزينه بضغط عالي وكلاهما يستهلك طاقة وثمنها أكبر من التوفير المتوقع في البنزين .
> ...



لقد فهمت قصدق اخي د حسين و لن اخاطر من اجل دراهم معدودة
يعني لا احاول ان استخدم الهيدروجين في السيارة 
ماذا عن انتاجه و جمعه في غشاء العجلة الداخلي و تسخين الماء به
هل استطيع استعمال الغاز في تسخين الماء دون مخاطر ام ان الامر سيان سواء في السيارة او تسخين الماء سطح المنزل؟


----------



## د حسين (28 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكرا*



ابومازن المغرب قال:


> لقد فهمت قصدق اخي د حسين و لن اخاطر من اجل دراهم معدودة
> يعني لا احاول ان استخدم الهيدروجين في السيارة
> ماذا عن انتاجه و جمعه في غشاء العجلة الداخلي و تسخين الماء به
> هل استطيع استعمال الغاز في تسخين الماء دون مخاطر ام ان الامر سيان سواء في السيارة او تسخين الماء سطح المنزل؟


شكرا لأخي ابو مازن لتفهمه موقفي
أما بشأن جمع الهيدروجين في اطار مطاطي واستخدامه لتسخين المياه 
عزيزي انا مضطر ان أحدثك هندسيا : حيث اننا نخشى من تسرب الأوكسجين الجوي الى داخل الخزان بسبب عدم امكانية رفع الضغط ضمن الاطار المطاطي وبالتالي عدم الحصول على سرعة عالية في الفالة ( nozle) > واذا تسلل الأوكسجين للخزان وحدث مزيج قابل للاشتعال بالنسبة المطلوبة يحدث الانفجار داخل الاطار ..
لذا يراعى في تصميم الموقد ان تكون الفالة صغيرة من اجل الحصول على سرعة خطية للغاز عالية اي تتجاوز 640 متر في الثانية وهي سرعة انتشار الأوكسجين.. وبدون ذلك يحدث ارتداد اللهب ودخول اللهب الى الخزان .وهذه تحتاج لحسابات هندسية اتمنى منك ان تأخذها من مهندس قريب منك ....
متمنيا لك التوفيق 
​


----------



## علاء الفلاحات (28 ديسمبر 2010)

تشغيل محرك يعمل على البنزين باستخدام غاز الهيدروجين هو عمل بسيط نسبيا
فقط اسطوانة غاز و (pressure regulator ) على الانبوب الخارج من الاسطوانة ولاكثر امان استخدم(fire trap) ومن ثم الى المحرك 
تمت عملية الدراسة في المختبرات الهندسية على محرك 500سي سي وتم قياس اداء المحرك ومقارنة في البنزين


----------



## ابومازن المغرب (28 ديسمبر 2010)

د حسين قال:


> شكرا لأخي ابو مازن لتفهمه موقفي
> أما بشأن جمع الهيدروجين في اطار مطاطي واستخدامه لتسخين المياه
> عزيزي انا مضطر ان أحدثك هندسيا : حيث اننا نخشى من تسرب الأوكسجين الجوي الى داخل الخزان بسبب عدم امكانية رفع الضغط ضمن الاطار المطاطي وبالتالي عدم الحصول على سرعة عالية في الفالة ( nozle) > واذا تسلل الأوكسجين للخزان وحدث مزيج قابل للاشتعال بالنسبة المطلوبة يحدث الانفجار داخل الاطار ..
> لذا يراعى في تصميم الموقد ان تكون الفالة صغيرة من اجل الحصول على سرعة خطية للغاز عالية اي تتجاوز 640 متر في الثانية وهي سرعة انتشار الأوكسجين.. وبدون ذلك يحدث ارتداد اللهب ودخول اللهب الى الخزان .وهذه تحتاج لحسابات هندسية اتمنى منك ان تأخذها من مهندس قريب منك ....
> ...




خطر ببالي امر يبعد عنا الخطر كثيرا و الله اعلم:
هنا كلامنا عن الاستعمال بعد التخزين ولم نتطرق الى امر بسيط وهو ان الاستهلاك فوري 
بحيث ان الكمية المنتجة تستهلك مباشرة و لن نحتاج لتخزينها و جمع حجم كبير يصعب التحكم به خصوصا و ان امر انتاح الهيدروحين يتوقف بكبسة زر و لن نجد سنتمتر3 من الغاز في الفلتر بعد قطع التيار مباشرة,


----------



## د حسين (29 ديسمبر 2010)

*عدنا الى البداية*



ابومازن المغرب قال:


> خطر ببالي امر يبعد عنا الخطر كثيرا و الله اعلم:
> هنا كلامنا عن الاستعمال بعد التخزين ولم نتطرق الى امر بسيط وهو ان الاستهلاك فوري
> بحيث ان الكمية المنتجة تستهلك مباشرة و لن نحتاج لتخزينها و جمع حجم كبير يصعب التحكم به خصوصا و ان امر انتاح الهيدروحين يتوقف بكبسة زر و لن نجد سنتمتر3 من الغاز في الفلتر بعد قطع التيار مباشرة,


عزيزي ابو مازن تحية طيبة
يبدو اننا عدنا الى نقطة الصفر في الحلقة المفرغة من جديد :(( اتق الله فينا يارجل))
المحرك سيحتاج الى كمية كبيرة جدا من الغاز تفوق بكثير ما يمكن انتاجه لحظيا من كهرباء المحرك.؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
والسيارات العاملة عل وقود الهيدروجين تحصل عليه من مصادر خارجية .....​


----------



## د حسين (29 ديسمبر 2010)

*دقق معلوماك*



علاء الفلاحات قال:


> تشغيل محرك يعمل على البنزين باستخدام غاز الهيدروجين هو عمل بسيط نسبيا
> فقط اسطوانة غاز و (pressure regulator ) على الانبوب الخارج من الاسطوانة ولاكثر امان استخدم(fire trap) ومن ثم الى المحرك
> تمت عملية الدراسة في المختبرات الهندسية على محرك 500سي سي وتم قياس اداء المحرك ومقارنة في البنزين


تحية طيبة ::::: كلامك صحيح بالنسبة لغاز البوتان ...ولكنه لاينطبق على الهيدروجين ::: راجع كامل الموضوع ... وشكرا
​


----------



## ابومازن المغرب (29 ديسمبر 2010)

د حسين قال:


> عزيزي ابو مازن تحية طيبة
> يبدو اننا عدنا الى نقطة الصفر في الحلقة المفرغة من جديد :(( اتق الله فينا يارجل))
> المحرك سيحتاج الى كمية كبيرة جدا من الغاز تفوق بكثير ما يمكن انتاجه لحظيا من كهرباء المحرك.؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> والسيارات العاملة عل وقود الهيدروجين تحصل عليه من مصادر خارجية .....​


يا اخي استسمحك كثيرا على ثقل فهمي و خذني على قدر عقلي 

لكن يبدو ان الامر لم يتضح تماما 

ان اعرف السيارة مستحيل ان تمشي بالهيدروجين المنتح لحظيا في السيارة

لكني اعرف ان السيارة لو استعملت الهيدروجين الذي يتنج لحظيا ولو كان 1/4 لتر في الدقيقة سيوفر 

علينا مبلغا من المال

ياخي عندنا مزرعة كلها مجهزة بادوات كهربائية لكن المشكلة ان تمديدات الكهرباء لا تصلنا وتكلفتها 

باهظة جدا لتصلنا. و مولد الكهرباء relectro gene عندنا يعمل من السادسة صباحا الى منتصف 

الليل لمدة خمسة اشهر متواصلة لجلب الماء من البئر و تشغيل نظام الري يعني ولو فرق استهلاك 

وصل 5 في المائة هو توفير لان امحرك يستهلك على الاقل 80 دولارا في اليوم من الكازوال
 

يبقى سؤالي مطروحا

هل الاستهلاك اللحظي للهدروجين المنتح يشكل خطورة اثناء حرقة في محرك السيارة؟


----------



## abbo (30 ديسمبر 2010)

اخي دعك من المثبطين وهلم بنا الي العمل
الصوره ادناه ببلر وظيفته منع الانفجار العكسي للهب ( مخطط وصوره ) وهو يعطي حماية اضافيه بعد صمام منع الرجوع












اما عن حديث البعض عن ان التكاليف أعلي فاقول لك يا أخي حتي ولو لم ينتج الهيدروجين اية طاقه اطلاقاً -وهذا غير وارد - فان الاكسجين المنتج لوحده سيتكفل بزياده قدره المحرك بما يتناسب مع حجم ونوع الوقود المستخدم وذلك لأن اي وقود يحتاج الي نسبه اكبر من الاكسجين عن تلك الموجوده في الهواء ليتحقق له الاحتراق الكامل وسنقوم نحن بزياده هذه النسبه عن طريق غاز الهيدروكسي
ولا ننسي ان كفائه محركات البنزين أو الديزل دائماً هي في حدود 15 الي 30% وذلك لعده اسباب اهمها عدم كفايه الاكسجين الجوي لضمان احتراق كامل للوقود 
اذن فالحديث عن عدم جدوي الموضوع هو افتراء بغير حق ويخالف جميع البحوث والتجارب المثبته في هذا المجال 
وانصحك بعدد من الواقع والمنتديات في هذا المجال مثل منتدي التقنيه قسم الطاقه المجانيه وبخصوص اجهزه انتاج هذا الغاز فهناك متاجر اجنبيه علي النت لمن يريد ان يلقي نظره فقط اكتب كلمه (hydrogen booster) أو (hho kit) علي اي من محركات البحث وستجد الكثير مما يسرك بأذن الله
وهذا ما لزم مني التوضيح وشكراً


----------



## د حسين (30 ديسمبر 2010)

*بوليصة تأمين*

أخي ابو مازن 
تحية طيبة
طالما ان السيد أببو قريب منك جغرافيا ويشجعك على الانتحار ...
اطلب منه بوليصة تأمين على الحياة 
​


----------



## ابومازن المغرب (31 ديسمبر 2010)

اشكر الجميع على متابعة تسؤلاتي
لكن للان لم يجبني احد عن السؤال
و اضيف هذا السؤال :
ما اسم" مانع ارتداد اللهب "بالفرنسية؟
اشكر الجميع
لكن انا امن نفسي كل يوم ياخي حسين فقراءة المعوذات كل صباح مساء و الله الحافظ,


----------



## abbo (4 يناير 2011)

يا اخي اجبناك بان تستخدم الببلر لمزيد من الحمايه وبامكانك تصنيعه محلياً ونتمني لك التوفيق


----------



## aminabdulhady (12 يناير 2011)

abbo قال:


> ولا ننسي ان كفائه محركات البنزين أو الديزل دائماً هي في حدود 15 الي 30% وذلك لعده اسباب اهمها عدم كفايه الاكسجين الجوي لضمان احتراق كامل للوقود
> اذن فالحديث عن عدم جدوي الموضوع هو افتراء بغير حق



المعارضون لا يعلمون هذه المعلومة البسيطة ، وطبقا لحساباتهم فالمفروض ايقاف محركات البنزين أو الديزل عن العمل لعدم جدواها
فإذا كان 100 جول بترول تنتج حوالي 30 جول طاقة ويضيع 70
فلو أن100 جول كهرباء ستنتج 30 جول هيدروجين وهذا = 30×2.5 = 75 جول بنزين ، (باعتبار أن قوة الهيدروجين = 2.5 قوة البنزين)
ففي جميع الحالات يكون الطاقة المهدرة في حالة الهيدروجين < الطاقة المهدرة في حالة البترول
بالتالي يكون الهيدروجين أوفر وأقل اهدارا للطاقة
وحتى لو الهيدروجين مساوي وليس أوفر فيكفي أننا على الأقل وجدنا بديلا للبترول

تحياتي
امين عبدالهادي​


----------



## سلطان عبد العظيم (14 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ارسلت اليكم منذ ثلاثة ايام رسالة بها رسم لدائرة الكترونية (استانلى ماير ) ونزلت على الموقع لمدة دقيقة ثم تم ازالتها ولا اعرف السبب لذلك ولم يصلنى منكم اى رسالة تفيد سبب عدم النشرلعل المانع خير


----------



## سلطان عبد العظيم (14 يناير 2011)

الاخوة الاعزاء اننى اقترح ان نبدا بتسير سيارة تعمل بالبنزين والهيدروجين فىنفس الوقت وهى حسب مخيلتى ان نجمع بين الاثنين فيقل استهلاك البنزين وذلك لاننا حتى الان لم يتوصل اى من الاخوة فى تسيير سيارة بالهيدرجين فقط ويتطلب ذلك تعاون اخصائى سيارات وذلك لكى يقلل كمية البنزين الذاهبة الى الكاربرتير للسيارةوالتى سيستعاض عنها بغاز الهيدروجين


----------



## zamalkawi (14 يناير 2011)

aminabdulhady قال:


> المعارضون لا يعلمون هذه المعلومة البسيطة ، وطبقا لحساباتهم فالمفروض ايقاف محركات البنزين أو الديزل عن العمل لعدم جدواها
> فإذا كان 100 جول بترول تنتج حوالي 30 جول طاقة ويضيع 70
> فلو أن100 جول كهرباء ستنتج 30 جول هيدروجين وهذا = 30×2.5 = 75 جول بنزين ، (باعتبار أن قوة الهيدروجين = 2.5 قوة البنزين)
> ففي جميع الحالات يكون الطاقة المهدرة في حالة الهيدروجين < الطاقة المهدرة في حالة البترول
> ...


يا سيد أمين
يبدو أن الأمر ملتبس عليك
فلنفترض أن كفاءة محركات البنزين من 15% إلى 30%، رغم أني لا أعرف الأرقام الفعلية إلا أن هذه الأرقام تبدو منطقية
تقول لو أن 100 كهرباء تعطي 30 جول هيدروجين
لا أعرف ماذا تقصد ب30 حول هيدروجين، ولكن أفترض أنك تقصد أن 100 جول كهرباء ستنتج كمية من الهيدروجين ستنتج بدورها 30 جول لو احترقت (بالمناسبة، أعتقد أن كفاءة إنتاج الهيدروجين أعلى من هذا)
وهذا يعني شيئين: أولا نفترض أن كفاءة المحرك الذي عمل بالهيدروجين أعلى مرتين ونصف من البنزين (وإن كنت أشك كثيرا في هذا الرقم) فهذا يعني أن كفاءة المحرك الهيدروجيني ستتراوح من 2,5 × من 15% إلى 30%، أي 37,5% إلى 75%، أي أنه مع كفاءة 75% سنصل إلى ضغل مستفاد قيمته 30×75% أي 22,5 جول
أي أن 100 كهرباء تعطي 22,5 ميكانيكي، وهذه كفاءة سيئة جدا جدا جدا
أما أن تقول أن 30 جول هيدروجين تعطي 75 فهذا أمر غير مقبول
كل هذا وأنا مفترض أن المعلومات صحيحة، أنا فقط أتناول تحليلك
أما الأمر الثاني فهو من أين أتت ال100 جول كهرباء؟ ألم تأت من محطة توليد أو من مولد؟
إن المعضلة الأساسية في الطاقة هي الحصول على كهرباء، ولو كان لدينا 100 جول كهرباء فمن غير المعقول أن نقوم بكل هذه الإجراءات المعقدة للحصول على طاقة ميكانيكية بكفاءة 22,5%
فالطاقة الكهربية من أهم أنواع الطاقات وأغلاها، فهي يمكن تحويلها إلى طاقة ميكانيكية بكفاءة تتخطي البضع وتسعون في المئة، وإلى طاقة حرارية بكفاءة تقترب من ال100%، هذا فضلا عن استخدامها في الإضاءة في العمليات الكيميائية في الصناعة وتطبيقات أخرى كثيرة
كما أنها يسهل نقلها من مكان لمكان
لذا لا يعقل بعد أن تعبنا في توليد ال100 جول (من محرك ديزل، أو من مسقط مياه أو من خلية ضوئية، أو من محطة تعمل بالفحم، إلى آخره) أن نحولها بهذه البساطة إلى طاقة ميكانيكية بهذه الكفاءة المنخفضة، إلا لو وجدت أسباب حقيقية تبرر هذا الأمر


----------



## moustafa helal (19 يناير 2011)

الموضوع غايه في الترتيب وهو بالفعل موضوع مفيد جدا مشكور جدا اخي الكريم


----------



## ابومازن المغرب (19 يناير 2011)

الان انتهيت من تجربتي 
لقد صنعت الجهاز المكون من اربع قطع من اينوكس inox سمك الصفائح 0.6 ميليمتر او 0.7على ما اذكر 
ابعادها 4.5*90 سنتمتر مربع ووضعتها في تقريبا لتر واحد الا ربع من ماء الحنفية 
و ملعقة كبيرة من acide caustique 
جمعت القطع ب برغي من البلاستك
ووضعت فاصل عازل بين القطع و المسافة تقريبا 2مليمتر لكنها غير متساوية على طول مساحة القطع مع بعضها فاحينا تكون اقل من 2مليمتر و احيانا اكثر 
للتجربة استعملت محول 12فولط 1.2 امبير 
لكن بعد 8 دقائق من العمل احترق وكان انتاجه أقل من نصف لتر بقليل في 8 دقائق

المهم ان التجربة نجحت

فانتقلت الى السيارة

وكانت النتيجة مدهشة فقد ارتفع عدد الفقاعات بشكل ملفت ثم انتظرت لحظات لكن لاسلاك كانت تسخن بسرعة كبيرة حيث لم استطع اكمال الدقيقة الوحدة عموما كانت النتائج مهمة :
حيث تمكنت من انتاج ما يقارب اللتر في الدقيقة لكن سحب التيار كان كبيرا فقد وصل الى 13 امبير حتى كدت اتلف الامبير متر المتواضع الذي امتلكه لقد ارتفعت درجة الحرارة في الاسلاك حتى بدأ الغشاء البلاستيكي يذوب و صعود الدخان منه و اوقفت التجربة قبل ان اصل نصف دقيقة لكن تقديري في انتاج الهيدروجين هو تقريبا التر الا قيلا جدا في الدقيقة

و لكي يكون العمل دقيقا و التطوير للاحسن ايسر فقد اردت استشارتكم حول النقط التالية:
ما سبب الرتفاع درحة حرارة الاسلاك؟
اجيب:
اولا: على ما اعرفه ارتفاع درحة حرارة الاسلاك سببه انها رقيقة و رغم اني استعملت الاسلاك التي تستعمل في مد الكهرباء داخل السيارات يعني انها ليست رقيقة جدا 
اعتقد ان سمك الصفائح قليل .
اعتقد ان المساقة بين الصفائح قليلة
تركيز المحلول قليل و يجب اضافت المزيد من الاسيد كوستيك
و الله اعلم
اذن لدينا اربع نقط مهمة يجب التحكم فيها للحصول على النتائح المرغوبة وهي 
التركيز 
المسافة بين الصفائح
سمك الصفائح 
التيار 
هل قام احد بالتغيير في هذه المعاملات للمقارنة
عن نفسي يمكن ان اعمل على التركيز و المسافة بين الصفائح لكن سمك الصفائح لسي لي اليه سبيل


----------



## abbo (21 يناير 2011)

اخي أبو مازن 
سلام من الله عليك والاجابات كالتالي حسب ما اعلم:

التركيز: لا حاجه لاي اضافات حالياً فلتكتفي بماء الصنبور فقط لأن اي اضافه ستتزيد من سحب الامبير وستؤدي الي سخونه في الماء بسرعه ولا ادري حقيقه ما هو اثرها علي انتاج الغاز غير اني اقوم تجربه الماء وحده ويعمل بصورة حسنه

المسافه بين الالواح:
لا افضل ان تقل عن 2 ملم ان لم تزد عنها وذلك لسبب ان التقارب يسبب سحب زائد في التيار دون انتاج ملحوظ للغاز والتجربه خير برهان

سمك الالواح:
لا اعتقد انه يؤثر بشئ اذا كان اللوح سليما وبحاله جيده

التيار والفولتيه:
لا يمكن التحكم بالتيار نفسه الا من خلال ماسبق في حاله البطارية اما في حالة المحول فيعتمد ذلك علي قدرة المحول وسمك اسلاكه والفولتيه الخارجه منه

علي ذلك اقترح عليك ان تعمل علي زياده عدد الصفائح وتعديل وضبط المسافات بينها 

ووافينا بالنتائج اعانك الله


----------



## abbo (21 يناير 2011)

اعتقد ان 7 - 10 امبير سيكون تيارا مناسباً لينتج ما يلزم من الغاز والله اعلم


----------



## ابومازن المغرب (21 يناير 2011)

abbo قال:


> اخي أبو مازن
> سلام من الله عليك والاجابات كالتالي حسب ما اعلم:
> 
> التركيز: لا حاجه لاي اضافات حالياً فلتكتفي بماء الصنبور فقط لأن اي اضافه ستتزيد من سحب الامبير وستؤدي الي سخونه في الماء بسرعه ولا ادري حقيقه ما هو اثرها علي انتاج الغاز غير اني اقوم تجربه الماء وحده ويعمل بصورة حسنه
> ...


----------



## ابومازن المغرب (21 يناير 2011)

ربما لست من المفرنسين مثلي 
لذلك الخص الملاحظات واقول :
- كلما زادت المسافة بين الصفائح كلما زاد طلب التيار
- الصفائح يجب ان يكون سمكها اقل من 2ملمتر وهو يقول 1.5ملمتر
- هو ينصح بعدم استعمال ماء الحنفية لانه فيه ايونات كثيرة ويفضل الماء المقطر مضافة اليه NaOH
ويفضل اكثر ما سماه l'eau codial
ولم افهم ماذا يقصد بهذا النوع من الماء هذا ان كنت سمعت جيدا لانه من كندا وفرنسيته غير واضحة


----------



## ابومازن المغرب (21 يناير 2011)

نسيت ان اقول انه ينتج لترين و نصف في الدقيقة


----------



## ابومازن المغرب (21 يناير 2011)

بعد البحث و اعادة مشاهدة البرنامج تبين ان اسم الالكتروليت هو الماء الفضي l'eau colloidale
نسأل هل من طريقة لصنعه


----------



## abbo (24 يناير 2011)

اخي بعد الرجوع الي الفيديو ازدادت قناعتي بان الالكتروليت لا داعي له لا ادري ماكانت قيمه التيار المسحوب يالفيديو ولكن عدد الواحه ليس بقليل وانتاجه ليس بكثير مقارنه مع الماء العادي
شاهد هذا يقول انه يستخدم ماء الامطار اي انه يشابه الماء المقطر فقط 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GMYNiE-KOn4


----------



## ابومازن المغرب (24 يناير 2011)

كلامك صحيح 
فان فقد قمت بالتجربة بالامس واستعملت ماء الحنفية و انتجت0.1لتر لتر في الدقيقة وكان السحب 4 امبير و ماء به اسيد كوستيك اي نسبة 98بالمئة من هيدروكسيد الصوديوم و انتجت 0.2في الدقيقة و كان السحب 13امبير
يعني ان ازدياد الانتاج لا يتوافق مع الزيادة في لسحب التيار 
و من اافضل ان نكثر من الخلايا افضل من ان نضيف الحمض الى الاكتوليت
انا الان في طور اعداد خلية جديدة لكي تكون للتجارب طعم 
لاني اجرب على خلية بها فقط اربع صفائح
فقد حصلت اليوم على براغي من الانوكس و ان شاء الله اخبركم بكل جديد


----------



## almalem (31 يناير 2011)

Thankssss


----------



## ثائر الجعفري (22 فبراير 2011)

احسن طريقة اتحليل اتحليل الكهروبائي انا واعوذو بلله من كلمت انا عملت خليه شغلت دراجه طورته واشغلت سياره متسوبيشي كلنت1800شتغلن 80% الئسبوع القادم بشرح شوصار معي


----------



## محمدالطائي (24 فبراير 2011)

الهيدروجين غاز خطير جدا وسريع الاشتعال يشتعل بمجرد خروجه الى الهواء ارجو من الاخوة الاعزاء توخي الحذر الشديد عند التعامل معه


----------



## ksime.abed (18 مارس 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
قمت بجربة استخراج الغاز الهيدرجين بعد ان نجحت التجربة للأسف انجرت العلبة
ولله الحمد لم أصب بذا ولاكن ولام اياس وحاولت مرة اخرا ونجحت 
ولله الحمد والمنه 
ساخبركم عن الطريقة الجديده*


----------



## محمد معشوق (27 مارس 2011)

مشكور على الجهود المبذولة


----------



## صوت الجزيرة (14 أبريل 2011)

مشكووووور


----------



## nabil doko (5 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
أخي الكريم 
أحذر من تخزين الهيدروجين فهو خطير جداً ودرجة حرارة احتراقه عالية ( وكما علمت من خلال البحث على ان اللهيب الخاص بالهيدروجين لا يرى ومن ناحية طبية فهو يسبب مشاكل صحية في التنفس والعيون و...... 
وأود التذكير أنه من طرق البحث العلمي أن تقوم بعمكل قراءة تاريخية لمن قاموا بالعمل على الموضوع الذي تريد القيام به أو التجربة فحسب ما أرى أنت ومع فائق احترامي لك فإنه لا يوجد خلفية لديك عما تقوم بعمله 
وسوف أطرح عليك هذا المثال : هل يمكن أن تقوم بتجربة على عداد غايغر وهو عداد لقياس الأشعاع النووي 
قبل أن تعرف ماذا تسخدم وبما عندما تعرف أنك تستخدم مادة مشعة لتجربة لاجهاز والتعلم عليه فإنك لن تفكر حتى بالأمر عند معرفة مخاطر التعرض للإشعاع 
لا اريد صدك ولكن مما وجدت أن البعض يقلل من شأن الأمن أمن التجارب وعليه أنصحك بالتوجه إلى أحد المهندسين أو الكيميائيين ليكون مستشاراً لك فذلك يجنبك الخطر الكبير 
وللمعلومية فإن غاز الهيدروجين( وانت طبعاً لم تستخرجه صافياً ) قابل للأنفجار ومشاكل تخزينه ونقله من أعقد لامشاكل التي يعمل عليها العلماء والشركات 
مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## فارس بني حمدان (6 مايو 2011)

فكرة مشوقة


----------



## DJBEESO (26 مايو 2011)

*شكرا لكم جميعا على المعلومات الرائعة*

اتمنى لو احد يدلني على مخطط دارة الرنين ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## awas1 (18 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك... 

وجزاك الله عنا الف خير


----------



## حسن علي دبوه (11 أغسطس 2011)

*من تجاربي الخاصه لانتاج غاز الهيدروجين فيديو*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9QwctjRmshk اخواني السلام عليكم هذه تجربه بسيطه لانتاج غاز الهيدروجين واطمع في مشاهدة التجربه وتقديم النصح لي في اي خطا موجود في التجربه لان اليمن هذه الايام انقطع البنزين في اغلب المحافظات ولهاذا السبب يجب ايجاد طرق اخرى لتشغيل مواطير الكهربا علما ان التجربه هذه لم تنتج لنا كميه كبيره من الغاز اريد ما هي الاسباب و
علما ان عندي تجارب اخرى سوف تشاهدوها باذا الله قريب بطرق التحليل الكهربائي وطرق اخرى انشالله اريد مساعدتكم كل التحيه حسن علي دبوه انا عضو في منتداكم هذ منذ فتره طويله ولكن لاسباب خاصه لم اتواجد معاكم فالسموحه منكم


----------



## حسن علي دبوه (13 أغسطس 2011)

*من تجاربي لانتاج غاز الهيدروجين*

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9QwctjRmshk اخواني السلام عليكم هذه تجربه بسيطه لانتاج غاز الهيدروجين واطمع في مشاهدة التجربه وتقديم النصح لي في اي خطا موجود في التجربه لان اليمن هذه الايام انقطع البنزين في اغلب المحافظات ولهاذا السبب يجب ايجاد طرق اخرى لتشغيل مواطير الكهربا علما ان التجربه هذه لم تنتج لنا كميه كبيره من الغاز اريد ما هي الاسباب و
علما ان عندي تجارب اخرى سوف تشاهدوها باذا الله قريب بطرق التحليل الكهربائي وطرق اخرى انشالله اريد مساعدتكم كل التحيه حسن علي دبوه انا عضو في منتداكم هذ منذ فتره طويله ولكن لاسباب خاصه لم اتواجد معاكم فالسموحه منكم*​


----------



## حسن علي دبوه (14 أغسطس 2011)

ولا اي رد اسال الله السلامه كل التحيه لكم


----------



## الثعلب2000 (16 أغسطس 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


شباب الطاقة الحرة تحية وبعد :

اعجبني كثيرا المشاركة الكبيرة والتعليقات في هذه الموضوع 
واخص بالذكر السيد ابو مازن المغرب ومحاولاته المتكررة للتشغيل آلياته على الماء 
وهنا احب ان اقد له صورت نظام الجييت من العالم الامريكي بول بانتون 
وهذا النظام بسيط جداً يمكن لاي شخص تركيبه على العادم لانه يعتمد بالاساس على مخرجات العادم الحارة
وهذا الجهاز يتركب من مواسير التمديدات الصحية الحديدية 
وهذه صورة للجهاز وقد قمت بترجمت المصطلحات 
وان اضمن توفير كبير جداً في مصروف الوقود 
ويمكن البحث في الانترنت فقط بكتابت GEET FULE
واتمنى التوفيق للكل وخصوصاً للسيد ابو مازن المغرب​


----------



## محمد حبيب الله (19 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور


----------



## المهندس الأول 1 (19 أغسطس 2011)

جميل جدا يا أخي


----------



## hitham900 (30 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيكم جميعاً وكل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة عيد الفطر المبارك


----------



## م باسل وردان (31 أغسطس 2011)

شي جميل
الله يقويك يارب


----------



## ahmed 993 (9 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم على هذا المجهود العظيم لكى يستافيد منه الناس والا مة الاسلامية


----------



## ناصر999 (1 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
هذا الموضوع ينقسم الى قسمين 
الاول هو تحويل السيارة الى نظام الماء
الثاني هو انتاج هذا الغاز للاستعمال سواء في البيوت ام في المصانع
المشكلة هي ليست في الانتاج وانما في الاستعمال فسواء اكان لتسيير السيارة ام للطبخ او لانتاج الكهرباء منه
والمشكلة المسؤولة عن هذه المشكلة هو عدم التنسيق والجهد الجماعي المخلص فنحن بحاجة الى مختصين في 
النفط والميكانيكا والكيمياء والالكترونيات واجتماعهم مع بعضهم والتنسيق فيما بينهم وعندئذ فقط ستحل كل المشاكل باذن الله فعند الغربيين كل هذه المشاكل محلولة لتوفر المعلومات والتكنولوجيا الحديثة والامكانيات المادية .


----------



## قمرة (1 أكتوبر 2011)

سبب ارتفاع درجة حرارة الماء لأنهذا التفاعل هو تفاعل طارد للحرارة، فإنه يؤدي إلى التغيير الانتالبي (المحتوى الحراري لجيم ما، السخونة) 812MJ  لكل kmole من الالومينا المنتجة ، وهناك قوة دافعة ثيرموديناميكية (التغيير ΔG، بسبب التفاعل هو -864 MJ / kmole). ​


----------



## eyad zahran (31 أكتوبر 2011)

*مساء الخير على جميع الأخوة المشاركين في هذا القسم .
أرجو من الدكتور حسين أن يعطينا الحل للمشكلة التي حصلت عند تشريد الماء بمساعدة الوسيط ( هيدروكسيد الصوديوم) بناء على تجارب الأخوة الأعزاء ولكن الحاصل أنه من شدة التشريد أي من قوة الأمبير الملقن للدارة ( Dry cell ) حصل فوران شديد في المحلول أي الماء مع الوسيط .
ولم أستطيع التغلب على هذا الفوران الرغوي وقد أفشل المحاولة رغم أنه قد كان شديد وأتوقع أنه قد نتج عنه ما يقارب / 10 ليترات غازية / من الهيدروجين .
أرجو منك د.حسين أنت او أي من الأخوة المقتنعين بالمشروع . اعطاء الحل المناسب .
إخواني من الممكن أن نحصل على تيار / 12 فولت / من السيارة وبآمبير عالي بتعديل بسيط هو تبديل المولد الخاص بالمحرك إلى مولد / دينمو / استطاعة / 125 آمبير / فبذلك نستطيع التغلب على موضوع الآمبير المتدني وعند عدم الحصول على الكمية الكافية من الغاز من الممكن أن نربط عدة أجهزة /Dry Cell / وجمع الناتج وتحويله إلى المحرك لكي يستطيع الدوران .
واعتذر من الأخوة الذين يتخوفون من الهيدروجين لأن العصر القادم هو العصر الهيدروجيني . مع احترامي للجميع ولآرائهم 
أرجو إعطاء الحل المناسب للتغلب على الرغوة والفوران عند التشريد لأنها تعطل العملية وتقوم بدفع الماء إلى الخزان بشكل عكسي ولا يبقى ضمن الخزان أي كمية من المحلول للتشريد 

وشكرا ووفقكم الله*


----------



## محمد عضيمة (2 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووور بارك الله فيك


----------



## hitham900 (3 نوفمبر 2011)

كل عام وانتم بخير وننتظر الجديد في خلية الهيدروجين


----------



## hitham900 (3 نوفمبر 2011)

eyad zahran قال:


> *مساء الخير على جميع الأخوة المشاركين في هذا القسم .
> أرجو من الدكتور حسين أن يعطينا الحل للمشكلة التي حصلت عند تشريد الماء بمساعدة الوسيط ( هيدروكسيد الصوديوم) بناء على تجارب الأخوة الأعزاء ولكن الحاصل أنه من شدة التشريد أي من قوة الأمبير الملقن للدارة ( dry cell ) حصل فوران شديد في المحلول أي الماء مع الوسيط .
> ولم أستطيع التغلب على هذا الفوران الرغوي وقد أفشل المحاولة رغم أنه قد كان شديد وأتوقع أنه قد نتج عنه ما يقارب / 10 ليترات غازية / من الهيدروجين .
> أرجو منك د.حسين أنت او أي من الأخوة المقتنعين بالمشروع . اعطاء الحل المناسب .
> ...





أخي الغالي 
يمكنك وضع حجر تفتيت الفقعات الموجود في احواض السمك فهو يمنع خروج الرغوه ويمرر الغاز بسهوله أو وضع إسفنج مكان خروج الغاز للتخلص من الرغوه ولعدم دفع الماء بطريقه عكسيه الي خزان يمكنك وضع صمام اتجاه واحد للماء بحيث يتجه الماء الي الخليه ولا يستطيع الرجوع للخزان مره اخرى
​تحياتي لك واتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## eng.alrawi (4 نوفمبر 2011)

سؤال هل هناك احد حاول بناء نموذج HENRY PUHARICH او Andrija Puharich ؟


----------



## a.adel (6 نوفمبر 2011)

جاااااااااااااااااااااامد اخر 3 حاجات


----------



## علاء كتاب (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيكم جميعاً والى الامام*​


----------



## venus111_eng (6 يناير 2012)

*اشكر جميع الأخوان الذين ساهموا في وضع تجاربهم والأستفادة منها اشكرهم شكرا جزيلا..... ان شاء الله سوف ابدا في عمل هذه التجربة لآستخراج غاز الهيدروكسي ووضعهه في اي محرك مع البنزين لزيادة الكفائة ولتقليل صرف البنزين في المحرك.... واعتقد سأتأخر في التجربة بسبب انشغالي بمشاريع اخرى .....*
*اخوكم مهندس ميكاترونكس(الكتروميكانيك)*​


----------



## ناصر999 (16 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم
لقد درست الكثير من هذه التجارب فلاحظت انها لا ترقى الى المستوى المطلوب لتعتمد السيارة كليا على غاز الهيدروكسي الا تجربة واحدة فقط وهي المكونة من 80 من الستانلس ستيل حيث انتاج الغاز منها هو 20 لتر في الدقيقة انا شخصيا لم اقم بالتجربة ولكن الاخ ابو ربحي العضو في هذا المنتدى قد قام بهذه التجربة ووعد بان ينشر ما قام به في المنتدى فنساله ان يعجل في نشر التجربة كي تعم الفائدة على الجميع


----------



## omar AL jnabi (13 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم 
اخواني الاعزاء التجارب التي قمتم بها رائعة وجميلة جدا واتمنالكم التوفيق انشاء الله ,وانا صارلي فترة ابحث عن صفائح الستنلس او اي شيء مصنوع من الستنلس ممكن ينفعني بالتجربة للاسف لم اجد اي شي استخدمت الكرافيت في التجربة ولكن بعد عدة ساعات ذابت اقطاب الكرافيت .فارجو ممن يمكنه مساعدتي يبعثلي على الايميل ‏

*تأكد قبل أن تضيف الرد يمنع وضع عروض وطلبات التوظيف والإعلانات و البريد الالكتروني و وسيلة الاتصال في أي مشاركة .*‏
‎ وشكرا . اخوكم عمر من العراق


----------



## الدمشـقي (21 فبراير 2012)

*أنا جديد*
*وقد لفت أنتباهي*
*مواضيع الطاقة البديلة*
*لكم مني كل ود*
*وموفقين*
*وأنا ليس لي بتجارب ولكن حب فضولي *
*سوف يجعلني أجرب أرجو من الله التوفيق*​


----------



## اسام بسام (18 مارس 2012)

*دوائر*

ما هو البديل للقطعه buz350 وبارك الله بكم جميعا


----------



## اسام بسام (19 مارس 2012)

*بدائل القطعه Buz 350*

بسم الله الهادي المبين اخواني بعد البحث وجدت البحث وجدت***1-بيوز36**2-بيوز41**3-IRf240**4وIR252**و2SK851و2SK902 **وMTM15N20 *******هذه القطع هي البديله للقطعه (BUZ350) مع تمنياتي للجميع بتوفيق والنجاح


----------



## ATD (6 أبريل 2012)

omar AL jnabi قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخواني الاعزاء التجارب التي قمتم بها رائعة وجميلة جدا واتمنالكم التوفيق انشاء الله ,وانا صارلي فترة ابحث عن صفائح الستنلس او اي شيء مصنوع من الستنلس ممكن ينفعني بالتجربة للاسف لم اجد اي شي استخدمت الكرافيت في التجربة ولكن بعد عدة ساعات ذابت اقطاب الكرافيت .فارجو ممن يمكنه مساعدتي يبعثلي على الايميل ‏
> 
> 
> ‎ وشكرا . اخوكم عمر من العراق



*السلام عليكم 
أخي العزيز عمر أنا صرلي فترة متابع الموضوع و عم اعمل تجارب بسيطة 
لكن بعد البحث الطويل وجدت أنو أفضل الطرق لإستخراج الغاز بالطريقة الكهربائية و أكثرها جدوى هي عن طريق أستخدام اسلاك الستالس ستيل و تشكيلها على شكل حلزوني يشبه النابض و وضع نابضين داخل بعضهم بشكل لا تتلامس الأقطاب مع بعضها 
رح أرفعلك صور لطريقة عمل النابض
و هو شغال معي بشكل جيد جدا افضل من الصفائح 
و بالنسبة للأسلاك متوفرة بشكل سهل ممكن تبحث عنها في محلات بيع مواد اللحام و بتجي على شكل قضيب طول الواحد حوالي المتر و سعرة معقول جدا *


----------



## ATD (6 أبريل 2012)

إلى جميع الأخوة الأعزاء تحية طيبة و بعد ...
بعد البحث و التجربة وجدت أنو تجهيز الخليه بطريقة الأسلاك هي الطريقة الأسهل و الأوفر و الأكثر جدوى و دقة و بهالطريقة بتوفر المال و الجهد و الوقت و شغالة بطريقة ممتازة و وجدت فيديو على اليوتيوب شرحو بيكون أفضل من شرحي هو باللغة الإنكليزية بس كل شي مفهوم
للعلم استخدمو بدل قطعت البلاستك اللي مستخدمها مسطرة بلاستيك طول 20 سم العادية اللي تستخدم بالمدارس و متل ما قلت أبل الأسلاك متوفرة عند بائعين معدات اللحام أو الحدادين بشكل عام الأسلاك بتجي على شكل قضبان طول الواحد حوالي المتر و أترككم مع الفيديو 
مع تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق و بإنتظار الجديد منكم 

*الفيديو الذي يشرح طريقة عمل الخلية :*

مع الأسف مش قادر احط رابط الفيديو بس رح أحطو بطريقة تانية 


*هذه المسطرة التي سيستعاض بها بالبلاستك المستخدم *



*و هذه الأسلاك المستخدمة تأتي بهذا الشكل *


----------



## ATD (6 أبريل 2012)

متأسف على هالطريقة بإدراج رابط الفيديو بس أنا جديد بهالمنتدى الرائع :86:

*
الفيديو الذي يشرح طريقة عمل الخلية :*

إضغط على الرابط لتضهر لك صورة الرابط فقط اكتب الرابط بالمتصفح عندك الموجود بالصورة معلش استحملوني 



إذا في أي استفسار أنا جاهز :56:


----------



## ATD (6 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم :
لدي ملاحظة بالنسبة للخلية من خلال تجاربي 
لاحظت أنو كل ما أقرب بين اوجه الأقطاب إن كانت اسلاك أو صفائح ينتج لدي كمية غاز أكبر و كل ما زدت من سماكة السلك أو الشريحة قلت نسبة الغاز الناتج و الله أعلم 
شو رأيكم أخواني الأعضاء أنتو لاحظتو هالشي متل ما أنا لاحظت ؟؟


----------



## ATD (6 أبريل 2012)

*شرح عن تخزين الهيدروجين :
**
خزانات الهيدروجين: ( Hydrogen Tanks )
بما أن الهيدروجين من أخف العناصر و له وزن جزيئي صغير جداً فإن تسربه من الخزانات و الأنابيب يعتبر أسهل بكثير من تسرب الوقود التقليدي ، و على أية حال سواء كان استخدام هذا الهيدروجين كوقود للنقل أو لتوليد الطاقة فإنه من الضروري وجود طرق فعالة و قليلة التكلفة لتخزينه ، هذا بالإضافة إلى توافر وسيلة نقل الهيدروجين من المكان الذي ينتج فيه إلى مكان استخدامه . يمكن أن نقسم طرق تخزين الهيدروجين إلى ثلاثة طرق رئيسية : 1. بالشكل المضغوط 2. بالشكل السائل 3. بواسطة الرابطة الكيميائية
الهيدروجين المضغوط : ( Compressed hydrogen )
أن عملية ضغط الهيدروجين مشابهة لعملية ضغط الغاز ، و لكن بما أن الهيدروجين أقل كثافة فإن الضواغط يجب أن تزود بموانع تسرب أكثر إحكاماً . يضغط الهيدروجين عادة إلى قيم تتراوح بين 200-25- bar و ذلك في حال تخزينه في خزانات اسطوانية الشكل ذات سعات صغيرةبحدود 50 liters ، هذهالخزانات التي تصنع عادة من الألمنيوم أو من مركبات الكربون- الغرافيت و يمكن استخدامها في مجالي المشاريع الصناعية الصغيرة و النقل على حد سواء . أما في حال كان استخدام الهيدروجين سيتم على نطاق أوسع فإن ضغوطاً بقيم تتراوح بين 500-600 bar يمكن أن تستعمل لهذه الغاية ، و على الرغم من ذلك فإننا نلاحظ أن بعض أكبر خزانات الهيدروجين المضغوط في العالم تستعمل ضغوطاً تتراوح فقط 12-16 bar . 

الهيدروجين السائل : Liquid Hydrogen
تستعمل عملية تمييع الهيدروجين من أجل تقليل الحجم اللازم لتخزين كمية مفيدة من الهيدروجين ( خصوصاً في حالة المركبات ) ، و بما أن الهيدروجين لا يتميع حتى يصل إلى الدرجة -253 C أي أعلى من الصفر المطلق بـ 20 C فقط فإن هذه العملية تتصف بأنها طويلة و مركزة ، و قد تصل نسبة المفاقيد في الطاقة المختزنة في الهيدروجين إلى 40% ، و لكن مع ذلك فإن أفضلية الهيدروجين السائل تنبع من ارتفاع نسبة الطاقة الناتجة عن الكتلة فيه لتصل إلى ثلاثة أضعاف ما هي عليه في البنزين ، إنه أكثر أنواع الوقود كثافة ( تركيزاً ) طاقياً بعد الوقود النووي و هذا ما دفع إلى استخدامه في كل برامج الفضاء ، و في حال تخزين الهيدروجين السائل فإننا بحاجة إلى خزانات بعازلية أكبر.
الهيدروجين ذو الترابط الكيميائي : Bondedhydrogen
استخدام الهيدريدات المعدنية ( الصلبة ) و السائلة و مركبات الكربون الماصة هي الطرق الرئيسية المتبعة في عملية ربط الهيدروجين كيميائياً ، إنها أكثر الطرق أماناً حيث أنه لن يتحرر أي هيدروجين في حال حدوث طارئ ، و لكنها كبيرة الحجم و ثقيلة . الهيدريدات الصلبة ( المعدنية ) مثل مركبات FeTi ، Mg2Ni ، LaNi5 تستخدم لتخزين الهيدروجين عن طريق ربطه كيميائياً بسطح المادة ، و لضمان إمكانية تخزين حجوم كبيرة من الهيدروجين ، يتم استخدام حبيبات من المادة الأساس لزيادة سطوح الارتباط ، ثم يتم تشحين المادة ( تزويدها بالهيدروجين ) عن طريق حقن الهيدروجين بضغوط عالية داخل الخزان المملوء بالجزيئات الدقيقة من المادة ، إن عملية ارتباط الهيدروجين مع المادة تترافق مع إطلاقه لكميات من الحرارة ، و هذه الحرارة يجب أن نعيد تقديمها لفصل الهيدروجين عن المادة من جديد .
و نلاحظ أنه كلما ازداد الضغط ازدادت كمية الهيدروجين المختزنة 
*


----------



## ATD (6 أبريل 2012)

*
مضخات الهيدروجين:
لا تختلف مضخات الهيدروجين في تصميمها و مبادئ عملها عن مضخات السوائل الأخرى عموماً و لكن يتم التركيز في صناعتها على اختيار المعدن الذي سيتعرض إلى ظروف تشغيل تصل فيها درجة الحرارة إلى -250 c ، أما أكثر أنواع مضخات الهيدروجين استخداماً فهي المضخات النابذية و من اجل التدفقات الكبيرة تستخدم المضخات التوربينية** و تختلف درجة التعقيد و الدقة المطلوبة في تصميم و صناعة مضخات الهيدروجين تبعاً لمجال العمل الذي ستقوم به ، و لعل أكثر مضخات الهيدروجين تعقيداً و كلفةً على الإطلاق تلك المستخدمة في محركات الصواريخ العاملة على الوقود الهيدروجيني أو في محطات العنفات الغازية حيث يتطلب الأمر تدفقات كبيرة لوقود الاحتراق*


----------



## ATD (6 أبريل 2012)

*متطلبات الأمان في التعامل مع الهيدروجين:
يعتبر الهيدروجين عنصراً خطيراً جداً منذ الحادث الشهير الذي حدث في العام 1937 في ولاية نيوجرسي الأمريكية و هو احتراق المنطاد Hindenburg و الذي كان يعتمد على الهيدروجين كعنصر ملء نظراً لخفة وزنه و أدى الحادث إلى مقتل 35 شخصاً في مشهد حريق هائل . و لكن أثبتت التحقيقات لاحقاً أن الهيدروجين لم يكن المسبب الرئيس للوفاة بل إن 27 شخصاً من القتلى مات بسبب القفز من المنطاد ، و 8 بسبب الدخان و الباقون و عدهم 62 شخص بقوا في المنطاد و نجوا ، علماً أن الهيدروجين حينها لم يكن المسبب في الحادث بل كان طلاء المنطاد الذي اشتعل . و تعتبر تعليمات الأمان التي تعطيها وكالة NASA و هي أكثر هيئة تستخدم الهيدروجين في العالم أساساً في الوقاية من أخطاره : 1. إن الهيدروجين يشتعل بلهب غير مرئي ذو درجة حرارة عالية لذلك يجب الحذر الشديد من أن يمس الجلد ، و أبسط طرق الكشف عنه عند الشك بوجوده هو استخدام مكنسة من القش ذات ذراع طويلة لنتفحص بها مكان التسرب . 2. إن الهيدروجين السائل و بسبب الحرارة المنخفضة جداً له يؤدي إلى حدوث ما يسمى بالحرق البارد و هو أشد تأثيراً من الحرق المعروف و يؤدي إلى حدوث وذمة تتضخم بشكل كبير و سريع ، و علاجها سهل من الطبيب و لكن شريطة أن لا يمسها المصاب بتاتاً . 3. إن الهيدروجين من أكثر العناصر نفوذاً على الإطلاق لذلك يجب ارتدا الملابس الواقية و القفازات و واقيات الوجه عند عمليات التعبئة و التفريغ أو عند صيانة الشبكة و الصمامات و عند فك كل ما يمر به الهيدروجين . 4. تنشق الهيدروجين خطير و يسبب حروقاً في الجهاز التنفسي . و بالتالي نجد ضرورة الحذر عند التعامل مع الهيدروجين مع العلم أن الالتزام التام بتعليمات الأمان يضمن بشكل كامل سلامة الشخص فالهيدروجين عنصر أمين بمدى إدراكنا لكيفية التعامل معه .*


----------



## فهد عيروط (3 مايو 2012)

الاخوة الاكارم:
اثناء التفاعل لاحظت الماء صار لونها كحلي غامق ولم تنتج الكثير من الهيدروجين 
وبعد ان اوقفت التجربة وفككت الجهاز لاحظت ان الصفائح ترسب عليها رواسب كحلية دهنية ولم تخرج عندما قمت بتنظيفها علما انني استخدمت البيكنغ بودر
الرجاء افيدوني 
فهد من سوريا


----------



## office (18 مايو 2012)

ممكن صورة القلاش باك ارستر (مانع ارتداد الهب)


----------



## 3.7v 130mah (23 مايو 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QK2B7Z_jlIo


----------



## اوكستين (31 مايو 2012)

انا كنت في الصف الثاني من المرحلة المتوسطة ( في العراق ) في عام 1982 وكانت هناك تجربة في كتاب العلوم تشرح كيفية تحليل الماء كهربائيا وتجميع غاز الأوكسجين والهيدروجين كل في أنبوبة وأثناء الشرح لهذا الدرس اقترحت على مدرس المادة والمشرف التربوي الذي تم إرساله منقلب مديرية التربية انو نقوم باستغلال هذه الغازات المنبعثة في الاستعمال اليومي قصدي المنزلي لكن فوجئت برد محبط جداً الا وهو اجلس أيها العبقري ودع هذه الأفكار الساذجة ومنذ تلك اللحظة أصبت بإحباط كبير جداً ولم أقم بطرح أية أفكار اخرى كانت تدور في مخيلتي. وآسف ا على الإطالة لكن هذا ما حصل ولن اغفر لهؤلاء ما فعلوا في


----------



## حسن علي دبوه (2 يونيو 2012)

*انتاج غازز الهيدروجين من الما*

اتمنى اشاهد ملاحظاتكم على هذه التجربه الي اجريتها شخصيا انتاج غاز الهيدروجين
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9QwctjRmshk


----------



## محمد حبيب الله (3 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله فيكم بس انا في منطقه ما تتوفر لي المكونات نستفيد من تجاربكم ان شاء الله


----------



## ناصر999 (16 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم 
الاحظ ان الجميع يسال عن دائرة الرنين مع العلم اني تتبعت الكثير من التجارب التي قام بها الاجانب فلم الاحظ دائرة الرنين 
انا شخصيا قمت بتجربة مكونة من 50 ن صفائح الالمنيوم 2 ملم وبينها مسافة 2 ملم الاولى موصولة باحد الاقطاب والاخيرة بالقطب الاخر وباقي القطع لم توصل اي متعادلة واستخدمت تيار المنزل وحولته الى تيار مستمر وذلك بقطعة الكترونية صغيرة اسمها الجسر
او بريدجة فكانت النتيجة مذهلة حيث تغير لون الماء الى الابيض الداكن وهذا هو اللون المطلوب حين يبدا الماء بالتحلل وحاولت اشعال الرغوة البيضاء فاشتعلت ولكن حينما اغلقت فتحة الاناء وكنت قد عملت له فتحة حتى يخرج الغاز الى الببلر ولكنه لم يخرج وبعد دقيقتين لاحظت ان الماء قد سخن السؤال لماذا لم يخرج الغاز من الاناء


----------



## ناصر999 (17 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم 
ليس شرطا ان تكون دائرة الرنين موجودة ضمن الخلية فقد اجريت تجربة مكونة من 50 من صفائح الالمنيوم 2ملم وبينها مسافة 2 ملم الاولى موصولة باحد الاقطاب والاخيرة بالقطب الاخر وباقي الصفائح غير موصولة فكانت النتيجة ان بدا الماء بالتحلل واستخدمت تيار المنزل 220 فولت بعد ان حولته الى تيار مستمر عن طريق البريدج ولكن المشكلة بعد ان اغلقت الاناء لم يتدفق الغاز عبر الانبوب الى الببلر ولاحظت ان الماء قد سخن السؤال لماذا لم يخرج الغاز من الاناء الى الببلر هل السبب ان ضغط الانبوب الموضوع في الببلر اعلى من ضغط الاناء الذي به الماء فكان هناك تنفيس للغاز ام ماذا


----------



## sahory (6 يوليو 2012)

ناصر999 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الاحظ ان الجميع يسال عن دائرة الرنين مع العلم اني تتبعت الكثير من التجارب التي قام بها الاجانب فلم الاحظ دائرة الرنين
> انا شخصيا قمت بتجربة مكونة من 50 ن صفائح الالمنيوم 2 ملم وبينها مسافة 2 ملم الاولى موصولة باحد الاقطاب والاخيرة بالقطب الاخر وباقي القطع لم توصل اي متعادلة واستخدمت تيار المنزل وحولته الى تيار مستمر وذلك بقطعة الكترونية صغيرة اسمها الجسر
> او بريدجة فكانت النتيجة مذهلة حيث تغير لون الماء الى الابيض الداكن وهذا هو اللون المطلوب حين يبدا الماء بالتحلل وحاولت اشعال الرغوة البيضاء فاشتعلت ولكن حينما اغلقت فتحة الاناء وكنت قد عملت له فتحة حتى يخرج الغاز الى الببلر ولكنه لم يخرج وبعد دقيقتين لاحظت ان الماء قد سخن السؤال لماذا لم يخرج الغاز من الاناء



يا ريت لو عرفت السبب تخبرنا لاني انا كمان عندي نفس المشكلة


----------



## حسن علي دبوه (21 يوليو 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9QwctjRmshk


----------



## حسن علي دبوه (21 يوليو 2012)

sahory قال:


> يا ريت لو عرفت السبب تخبرنا لاني انا كمان عندي نفس المشكلة [/QUOTEا الفولتيه غير كافيه او ان الشرائح مركبه بطريقه غير صحيحه


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (23 يوليو 2012)

شاهد إختراعى وشغل عربيتك ببلاش
السلام عليكم ولله الحمد إبتكرت جهاز لتشغيل الهيدروجين من نشارة الامونيوم الموجودة تحت مناشير الالموتال ولله الحمد قمت بتجربه تشغيل باشبورى من هذا الجهاز فنجحت التجربه بنسبه 100% ومن هذا الجهاز تستطع تشغيل موتوسكل او سيارة او اى موقد ببلاش بقى التنويه ان هذا الجهاز هو تقليد لجهاز شفته على اليوتيوب لاحد الاجانب الا اننى قد اضفت عليه بعض الاشياء 
​اهدى هذا الجهاز لادارة منتدى المهندسين العرب وخاصه قسم الطاقه البديله ولكل مجتهد وباحث وعالم فى هذا القسم واخص ابلذكر اخى مبتدأ ليونكس فهو كان المشجع الاول لى كما اهديها للاخ حسن على دبوه فقد استفدت من تجربته اخر شىء اود ان اطلب من الاخ حسن دبوه ان يبتكر لنا خزان لتخزين الفائض بحيث ان نستفيد من الهيدروجين اذا ما شغلنا سيارة واذا ما اوقفنا السيارة يتحول الغاز اتوماتيكيا الى الخزان ساعدنا يا حج دبوه 
​<span style="color: rgb(0, 0, 0); line-height: 15px; text-align: left; ">





​


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (23 يوليو 2012)

اخى ناصر السبب فى ان الغاز لم يخرج هو انك تستخدم تيار البيت استخدم تيار ثابت مثل البور سبلاى بتاع الكمبيوتر فانا استخدمته قبل ذلك او استخدم بطاريه موتوسكل او عربيه ولكن استخدمها والموتوسكل او العربيه شغاله عشان يبقى فيه تجدد للبطاريه ومتنفذش منك ان شاء الله هذا والله اعلم


----------



## د حسين (23 يوليو 2012)

ابوعبد الله المصرى قال:


> شاهد إختراعى وشغل عربيتك ببلاش
> 
> ​


الله يعطيك العافية والصحة ولكن كيف ببلاش ؟؟؟؟ ... أليس للألمنيوم قيمة ؟؟؟؟.. وأليس للمواد الكيميائية قيمة .؟؟؟؟؟. وأليس لعملية الانتاج والتصنيع قيمة ؟؟؟؟ 
اتمنى لك التوفيق في اختراعات أفضل​


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (27 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم د حسين بالنسبه للامونيوم له قيمه بس احنا ممكن نجمعه من الشارع مثلا نروح المطاعم ففى صناديق القمامه هنلاقى ورق المونيوم مرمى او نروح عند بتاع الالموتال هنلاقيها ببلاش تقريبا


----------



## naser27 (2 أغسطس 2012)

لا فائدة من هذه التجارب من اخترع هذه التقنية استانلي ماير على ما اذكر قال انه عند استخدام القطعة الالكترونية فى تحليل الماء سنحصل على كمية كبيرة من الهيدروجين......لكن كل ما أراه فى المنتديات الأجنبية و العربية أن الجميع ترك أساس الاختراع و هو استخدام الذبذبات فى تفكيك الماء و يحاولون اجراء التجارب فى تفكيك الماء على الطريقة القديمة التى درسناها فى الابتدائي لا داعى لاهدار المال


----------



## ahmad-11 (10 أغسطس 2012)

بالفعل معلومات قيمة جدا


----------



## amjad.xp (9 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم انا قمت بتجربه استخراج الهيدروجين والاوكسجين بطريقه التحليل الكهربائي للماء بواسطه اناء محكم الاغلاق وبه ماء مقطر وقلبل من الصودا الكاويه ومجموعه الواح ستانلستيل موصوله ببطاريه السياره 12فولت
وفعلا نتج الغاز ولكن الماء ازدادت حرارته بصوره عاليه وسخنت الاسلاك بدرجه انها بدات تنصهر ولم اعرف ماهو الحل ممكن تفيدوني في منع ارتفاع حراره الاسلاك


----------



## deghidy (24 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك يكفيك شرف المحاولة


----------



## odai aghbar (11 ديسمبر 2012)

سلام عليكم 

ضروووري جداااا .. . . بدي طلب يا ريت يللي بعرف يزودني في بمعلومات وافية

بدي مبدأ عمل السيارة يللي بتعمل على المياه مع الصور


----------



## فتاح الحديد (17 ديسمبر 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


تحية احترام

في هذه الوصله موضوع
يمكن ان بفيد الاعضاء


فتاح الجديد


----------



## rmadan0056 (26 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك اللة فيكم جميعا متمنين من اللة ان يوفقكم الى الطريقة المثلى لانتاج الهيدروجين من الماء


----------



## الجعفرى (2 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم 

غبت كثيرا عن الموضوع 
والحمد لله عدت 
فاتنى الكثير 
وسمعت عن الخلية الجافة فما هي ؟؟؟
واين وصلتم يا شركاء الكفاح من اجل الهيدروجين ؟​


----------



## الجعفرى (2 فبراير 2013)




----------



## حسن علي دبوه (17 أبريل 2013)

ابوعبد الله المصرى قال:


> شاهد إختراعى وشغل عربيتك ببلاش
> السلام عليكم ولله الحمد إبتكرت جهاز لتشغيل الهيدروجين من نشارة الامونيوم الموجودة تحت مناشير الالموتال ولله الحمد قمت بتجربه تشغيل باشبورى من هذا الجهاز فنجحت التجربه بنسبه 100% ومن هذا الجهاز تستطع تشغيل موتوسكل او سيارة او اى موقد ببلاش بقى التنويه ان هذا الجهاز هو تقليد لجهاز شفته على اليوتيوب لاحد الاجانب الا اننى قد اضفت عليه بعض الاشياء
> ​اهدى هذا الجهاز لادارة منتدى المهندسين العرب وخاصه قسم الطاقه البديله ولكل مجتهد وباحث وعالم فى هذا القسم واخص ابلذكر اخى مبتدأ ليونكس فهو كان المشجع الاول لى كما اهديها للاخ حسن على دبوه فقد استفدت من تجربته اخر شىء اود ان اطلب من الاخ حسن دبوه ان يبتكر لنا خزان لتخزين الفائض بحيث ان نستفيد من الهيدروجين اذا ما شغلنا سيارة واذا ما اوقفنا السيارة يتحول الغاز اتوماتيكيا الى الخزان ساعدنا يا حج دبوه
> ​<span style="color: rgb(0, 0, 0); line-height: 15px; text-align: left; ">
> ...


 كل التحيه


----------



## sami esper (16 مايو 2013)

الله يعطيك العافي ... بس عندي تعليق صغير انو انا بفضل نعمل طريقة لانتاج الهيدروجين والاوكسجين بطريقة امنة اكتر وبفضل عن طريق التحليل الكهربائي ..... وانا شخصيا قمت ببعض التجارب المتواضعة بهذا الموضع وقريبا ساضيفها على هذا الموقع ....لكن الاهم من هذا كله هو انتاج الهيدروجين عن طريق التحليل الكهربائي باقل طاقة ممكنة واكبر كمية انتاج ممكنة وتكون عملية وكافية لتشغيل محرك مثلا بقدرة 1 حصان


----------



## sami esper (17 مايو 2013)

يااخ هاشم انت جربت هالدارة وكانت النتيجة اجابية وانتاج الغاز كافي مقارنة مع الجهد المطبق على الدارة ولا لا ... بظن كلنا منحب نعرف النتائج اذا امكن وشكرا


----------



## sami esper (17 مايو 2013)

بحب ضيف شي كمان انو كلما زاد الامبير زاد انتاج الغاز وليس الفولت


----------



## sami esper (17 مايو 2013)

بس لاتنسى انو الدارة المايكرو ويف تستهلك طاقة كبيرة تقدر ب 3000 واط


----------



## ."السيلاوي". (14 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله لكم اخواني


----------



## saeed2000yamin (2 أغسطس 2013)

goooooooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (15 مارس 2014)

السلام عليكم بورك ان شاء الله في الجميع


----------



## حميدالعيساوي (3 ديسمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## محمد المحمد77 (8 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير و بارك بك اخي....


----------



## فتاة القرآن (4 يناير 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا و بارك في مسعاكم


----------



## lela452 (28 يناير 2015)

شكرا:56:


----------



## قيصر سليمان (29 يناير 2015)

حرصا على سلامة جميع من يجري هذه التجارب اذا لم يكن لكم تجارب سابقة النصيحة التي سأقدمها لكم -1 ليس كل ما هوا مكتوب في مواقع النت صحيح
-2 الرجوع الى مراجع علمية دقيقة
-3 اذا لم يكن لديكم تجارب سابقة فأن التعامل مع هذه المواد خطر جدا
-4 للتنويه فقط غاز الهيدروجين من اخف الغازات واشتعاله سريع جدا وبشكل انفجاري وهنا تكمن خطورته
-5 الوعاء الذي يستخدم لهذه التجارب يجب ان يكون اسطواني حصرا وذو سماكة لا تقل عن 4مم ومزود بساعة طغط وصمام امان في حال ارتفع الظغط 
كمية الالمنيوم مع الهيدرو كسيد يجب ان تكون 4 على واحد

مع تمنياتنا بالسلامة للجميع اخيكم قيصر سليمان


----------



## ahmad malkawi8 (26 مارس 2015)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## صلاح صويلح (18 يوليو 2015)

السلام عليكم
لقد قمت بتجربة وهي..
احضرت الجير الحي بنسبة حوالي 100 جرام واضفته الى نصف لتر ماء داخل انبوبة اطفاء الحرائق سعتها 15 بار.
واغلقتها بأحكام وحصل التفاعل وارتفع مؤشر الضغط الى 5 بار وتوقف.ففتحت الصنبور واخرجت الغاز واشعلت النار فاشتعلت نار حمراء قوية متفرقعة اللهب وانبعثت ادخنه سوداء من الاشتعال.
المشاهد من التجربة اني مهما اضفت من الماء او الجير الحي لا يزداد الضغط داخل الانبوبة.
السؤال..ما نوع الغاز المنبعث؟وهل استطيع استخدامه للطهي؟


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (8 مارس 2016)

صلاح صويلح قال:


> السلام عليكم
> لقد قمت بتجربة وهي..
> احضرت الجير الحي بنسبة حوالي 100 جرام واضفته الى نصف لتر ماء داخل انبوبة اطفاء الحرائق سعتها 15 بار.
> واغلقتها بأحكام وحصل التفاعل وارتفع مؤشر الضغط الى 5 بار وتوقف.ففتحت الصنبور واخرجت الغاز واشعلت النار فاشتعلت نار حمراء قوية متفرقعة اللهب وانبعثت ادخنه سوداء من الاشتعال.
> ...


السلام عليكم اخي صلاح هذة اول مرة اعرف ان الغازات الصاعدة من الجير الحي تشتعل على كل حال لك منى الشكر على هذة المعلومة الجديدة ياحبذا لو فديوا للتجربة


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (8 مارس 2016)

الجعفرى قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> غبت كثيرا عن الموضوع
> والحمد لله عدت
> ...


السلام عليكم الخلية الجافة هى من افضل الانواع لاستخراج الهيدروجين من وجهة نظري قمت بعمل تجربة صورتها فديو لكن لم ارفعها على الانترنت فعلا تجربة الله وفقنى فيها فقد حصلت على لتر ونصف تقريبا هيدروجين فى الدقيقة


----------



## علاء علي حسن (30 ديسمبر 2016)

انا جربت استخراج الهيدروجين وقد نجحت و بصورة آمنة واستخدمته في اشعال لهب صغير استخدمه في الاعمال البسيطة مثل صهر القصدير للبطاريات . وقد جربته علي السيارة لكني احتجت الي المال لمواصلة تجربتي بشكل افضل وانتم تعلمون حالنا بغزة . فتوقفت عن التجربة . وبالنسبة لعجينة الالومنيوم او برادة الالمنيوم والصودا فهي خطيرة جدا ونستخدمها كقنابل صوت ضد الاحتلال . قمت باستخدامها لاشعال غاز الطهي لكن بعد استخدام مانع ارتداد اللهب لان طبيعة الهيدروجين يعود لهبه للعبوة ويقوم بتفجيرها لكني استخدمت انبوبة طفاية الحريق لهذا الامر . مع العلم بعدم جدوي الموضوع من اصله الا بحالات تقوم شركات بتصنيع اجهزة خاصة لهذا الامرر


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (17 يناير 2017)

اخي يبدا ان محبط لغايه من قال انه لاجدوا اخي فيه مثلا مصري يقول الضربة الي مبتموتيش بتقويني فالمفروض الحصار يعمل منا علماء مثل اهلنا في سوريا حوصروا ومنع نهم الغاز او ارتفع ثمنه فاستخرجوه من البلاستك عن طريق حرقه في معزل عن الهواء استخرجوا الغاز وقطعه عنهم الكهرباء فعملوا من البراميل التفجره او غيرها مصدات رياح لتشغل التربينات


----------

